# Seguimento Sul - Maio 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mai 2020 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Mai 2020 às 10:59)

Bem, não estava nada à espera, mas vai chovendo por aqui com nevoeiro! Nem o radar mostra. 0.6mm com 14.1ºC e 94% HR.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mai 2020 às 11:49)

Por aqui também chuviscou sem que contasse... 1,3mm acumulados, ainda persiste alguma neblina.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2020 às 20:56)

Boa Noite,
Ainda choveu qualquer coisa de manhã, pois a estrada estava molhada. Talvez tenha rendido umas décimas.
De resto, ao longo da tarde o céu foi limpando cada vez mais e a temperatura esteve agradável.




Em alguns locais, erva com altura bastante significativa, quase do meu tamanho. 




_____________
Máx: *22,3ºC*
Min: *11,5ºC*

Neste momento, *16,7ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mai 2020 às 21:35)

Boa Noite,
Dia já bem quentinho, depois de algum nevoeiro matinal. Amanhã lá teremos os primeiros 30ºC em diversos locais, mas felizmente no dia a seguir desce logo. 
Cenário de hoje:





Máx: *27,2ºC*
Min: *10,4ºC

18,4ºC *atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mai 2020 às 23:34)

Uns impressionantes 20.7ºC, subiu desde há 1h. Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 00:15)

Boas,

Neste Sábado a estação (Barragem vale do Gaio,Torrão(Alcácer do Sal) que falei no mês passado, foi aos 30 graus de máxima.
O potencial confirmar-se, vamos ver este Domingo! Promete uma máxima brutal.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Mai 2020 às 02:07)

Está uma bela noite de Maio


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mai 2020 às 11:00)

Boas! Mínima de 19.4ºC, quase quase tropical. Vento moderado com rajadas de ESE na ordem dos 20-30 km/h e 24.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 11:36)

Vale do Gaio, Torrão acaba de igualar a máxima de ontem, 30 graus!
Vamos ver até onde vai.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2020 às 11:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Neste Sábado a estação (Barragem vale do Gaio,Torrão(Alcácer do Sal) que falei no mês passado, foi aos 30 graus de máxima.
> O potencial confirmar-se, vamos ver este Domingo! Promete uma máxima brutal.



Essa estação segue já com quase 30ºC. No entanto, só consigo ver os dados atuais, não consigo ver o histórico nem mudar de ºF para ºC. É só de mim ou o site WeatherLink está feito um bocado às 3 pancadas?


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 11:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Essa estação segue já com quase 30ºC. No entanto, só consigo ver os dados atuais, não consigo ver o histórico nem mudar de ºF para ºC. É só de mim ou o site WeatherLink está feito um bocado às 3 pancadas?



Uso aplicação e funciona bem. 
Chegou aos 30 graus, agora entrou vento No e a temperatura desceu para os 28 graus.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2020 às 12:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Uso aplicação e funciona bem.
> Chegou aos 30 graus, agora entrou vento No e a temperatura desceu para os 28 graus.



Já consegui no site, tinha de criar uma conta. Tendo a temperatura em Celsius, não regista valores decimais? Se assim for, se calhar mais vale manter em ºF e depois converter, sempre dá mais algum rigor à temperatura


----------



## Sanxito (3 Mai 2020 às 12:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já consegui no site, tinha de criar uma conta. Tendo a temperatura em Celsius, não regista valores decimais? Se assim for, se calhar mais vale manter em ºF e depois converter, sempre dá mais algum rigor à temperatura


Bom dia. 
Eu uso a APP há uns anos e tem sofrido actualizações e tem melhorado bastante, além de conseguirmos agora organizar as estações que seguimos. 





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2020 às 12:44)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> Eu uso a APP há uns anos e tem sofrido actualizações e tem melhorado bastante, além de conseguirmos agora organizar as estações que seguimos.
> 
> 
> ...



Talvez seja por eu usar a versão grátis, é assim que me aparece.






--

*EDIT *já resolvi, era uma definição que eu tinha de mudar e não tinha percebido. Obrigado @jonas_87 e @Sanxito


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2020 às 12:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Talvez seja por eu usar a versão grátis, é assim que me aparece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tens que às definições da Conta - Configurações-Unidades- Resolucao de Tela. (Só vi agora pois o @Sanxito partilhou com décimas , obrigado pois nem sabia que dava )  Andei a procura e consegui alterar.


----------



## remember (3 Mai 2020 às 14:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens que às definições da Conta - Configurações-Unidades- Resolucao de Tela. (Só vi agora pois o @Sanxito partilhou com décimas , obrigado pois nem sabia que dava )  Andei a procura e consegui alterar.


Obrigado pela dica, agora já vejo também as décimas

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mai 2020 às 14:17)

27.6ºC por aqui com vento de ESE, e bem seco, com 41% HR...


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mai 2020 às 17:47)

Por aqui ficou-se pelos 28,5°c, não alcançou os 30°c previstos, e ainda bem, haverá muito tempo para lá chegar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mai 2020 às 20:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de spç agora encontra-se nublado por nuvens altas e calor. 

Máxima: 26.4ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mai 2020 às 20:11)

Máxima de 29.5ºC por aqui, não chegou aos 30.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mai 2020 às 22:49)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui dia quente com algumas nuvens altas e poeiras. Primeiros 30's do ano como já era esperado.
Lugar fresquinho no meio da natureza. 





Máx: *31,6ºC*
Min: *10,3ºC*

Neste momento, *19,3ºC*.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (3 Mai 2020 às 23:29)

Todo o dia foi quente e até meio da tarde ventoso, típico de levante... mas destaco é as noites: ontem mínima de 18.3° e hoje a esta hora ainda levo 23.9°C (situa-se num ponto alto a estação)


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2020 às 05:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Lugar fresquinho no meio da natureza.



Tirada de um quadro renascentista!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Mai 2020 às 09:08)

Boas,
Ouvi 2 trovões e já caíram umas pingas, sinceramente não contava mesmo nada.
Edit: mais um


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Mai 2020 às 10:28)

Bom dia

Dia com céu encoberto e alguns pingos na viagem entre Portalegre e Arronches. Casualmente, o radar apresentava nessa altura (8h / 8.30h) mostrava muita precipitação, a qual deverá ter evaporado antes de chegar ao solo... Notavam-se também poeiras na atmosfera, o que também inibe a precipitação.
Pelo menos. hoje temos temperaturas mais frescas, pois ontem esteve um forno...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mai 2020 às 10:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Ouvi 2 trovões e já caíram umas pingas, sinceramente não contava mesmo nada.
> Edit: mais um


Pois, pelos vistos sim, nem me apercebi de nada  Explica a baixa de temperatura e aumento do vento na minha estação. Aqui não chegou a acumular.

Neste momento já tudo totalmente nublado e paira um cheiro a humidade no ar, com 17.4ºC e 84% HR.


----------



## frederico (4 Mai 2020 às 11:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Por aqui dia quente com algumas nuvens altas e poeiras. Primeiros 30's do ano como já era esperado.
> Lugar fresquinho no meio da natureza.
> 
> ...



Do lado direito parece-me um freixo jovem. Com tanta foto já me fizeste ter vontade de visitar Arronches.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Mai 2020 às 12:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pois, pelos vistos sim, nem me apercebi de nada  Explica a baixa de temperatura e aumento do vento na minha estação. Aqui não chegou a acumular.
> 
> Neste momento já tudo totalmente nublado e paira um cheiro a humidade no ar, com 17.4ºC e 84% HR.


As pingas só serviram para sujar o carro.
Por agora mantém-se tudo nublado e o vento começa a soprar, dia bem diferente de ontem.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2020 às 13:26)

StormRic disse:


> Tirada de um quadro renascentista!


Obrigado!  Sem qualquer edição, a natureza tem destas coisas. 


frederico disse:


> Do lado direito parece-me um freixo jovem. Com tanta foto já me fizeste ter vontade de visitar Arronches.


Sim, é mesmo essa espécie.
Vale a pena a visita!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (4 Mai 2020 às 18:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado!  Sem qualquer edição, a natureza tem destas coisas.
> 
> Sim, é mesmo essa espécie.
> Vale a pena a visita!




Há já um tempo que estou para te perguntar se este plátano ainda existe assim?...Ou já terá sofrido "poda camarária"?


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2020 às 20:39)

Boas,
Por cá, deve ter chuviscado de manhã porque os vidros dos carros estão algo sujos, no entanto, não dei por trovoada. Tarde agradável com algumas nuvens altas e vento, mas nada por aí além.
Cá deixo umas fotos da volta de bike hoje 












@PedroNTSantos cá este ele hoje. Quando fiz a minha pausa junto ao rio (foto anterior) vi o teu post e no regresso a casa aproveitei logo para o fotografar. 




________
Cenário há uns minutos. *17,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (4 Mai 2020 às 21:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por cá, deve ter chuviscado de manhã porque os vidros dos carros estão algo sujos, no entanto, não dei por trovoada. Tarde agradável com algumas nuvens altas e vento, mas nada por aí além.
> Cá deixo umas fotos da volta de bike hoje
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela fotografia a pedido...  Sorte a das crianças que brincam à sombra de uma  árvore a sério! Na minha antiga escola primária, podaram severamente as tílias do recreio. Resultado: para haver sombra no recreio colocaram uma tela e para refrescar as salas...ar condicionado!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2020 às 21:56)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Obrigado pela fotografia a pedido...  Sorte a das crianças que brincam à sombra de uma  árvore a sério! Na minha antiga escola primária, podaram severamente as tílias do recreio. Resultado: para haver sombra no recreio colocaram uma tela e para refrescar as salas...ar condicionado!


Ainda lá brinquei durante 4 anos  e nessa altura até havia uma placa a falar da sua história, mas agora já não me lembro quando foi plantado. Infelizmente, este edifício já não serve como escola primária sendo que neste momento, as salas servem como "sede" para algumas iniciativas que criaram por cá, mas de resto, está um bocado ao abandono.

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.
___________
O vento acalmou por completo. Estão *15,8ºC*.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2020 às 22:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda lá brinquei durante 4 anos  e nessa altura até havia uma placa a falar da sua história, mas agora já não me lembro quando foi plantado. Infelizmente, este edifício já não serve como escola primária sendo que neste momento, as salas servem como "sede" para algumas iniciativas que criaram por cá, mas de resto, está um bocado ao abandono.
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.
> ___________
> O vento acalmou por completo. Estão *15,8ºC*.


A placa ainda lá está:
https://www.google.com/maps/@39.119...4!1syIRibItZo7_BuHAcY10Q6g!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
Acho que vais ter de lá voltar para a fotografar...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mai 2020 às 23:45)

Boas. 14.0ºC por aqui, sendo que é a mínima. A máxima foi de madrugada às 01:34 com 25.7ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Mai 2020 às 10:30)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Há já um tempo que estou para te perguntar se este plátano ainda existe assim?...Ou já terá sofrido "poda camarária"?





joralentejano disse:


> Quando fiz a minha pausa junto ao rio (foto anterior) vi o teu post e no regresso a casa aproveitei logo para o fotografar.



Sendo uma das últimas escolas construídas na base do "Plano dos Centenários" (projecto entre 1941 e 1969), construída por volta de 1968/1969, arrisco a dizer que o Plátano deveria existir muito antes da construção.
Só com recurso a fotos antigas dessa zona é que seria possível aferir +/- a idade da árvore, a não ser que a placa o mencione


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2020 às 16:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Cá deixo umas fotos da volta de bike hoje



Lindas fotos de uma bela região, sem dúvida que visitarei quando a mobilidade voltar ao normal. Entretanto... continuo a agradecer esta viagem em imagens de sonho!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2020 às 22:21)

Boas,



João Pedro disse:


> A placa ainda lá está:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.119...4!1syIRibItZo7_BuHAcY10Q6g!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> Acho que vais ter de lá voltar para a fotografar...


Pois, calculava que ainda por lá estaria, mas provavelmente bastante desgastada. Isso era preciso que pudesse lá entrar. 


Dias Miguel disse:


> Sendo uma das últimas escolas construídas na base do "Plano dos Centenários" (projecto entre 1941 e 1969), construída por volta de 1968/1969, arrisco a dizer que o Plátano deveria existir muito antes da construção.
> Só com recurso a fotos antigas dessa zona é que seria possível aferir +/- a idade da árvore, a não ser que a placa o mencione


Sim, possivelmente já é um plátano centenário. O conhecido Plátano do Rossio, em Portalegre já vai com mais de 180 anos, por exemplo. Felizmente mantêm-se ambos bem preservados e que assim continuem. 


StormRic disse:


> Lindas fotos de uma bela região, sem dúvida que visitarei quando a mobilidade voltar ao normal. Entretanto... continuo a agradecer esta viagem em imagens de sonho!


Muito Obrigado, continuarei a postar com muito gosto!  Quanto à visita, tal como já disse ao @frederico vale bastante a pena.   Quando pensares em tal, se precisares de alguma informação estarei ao dispor.

Fim do Off-topic e peço desculpa mais uma vez pelo mesmo.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2020 às 22:29)

Quanto ao seguimento, o dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro matinal. Tarde amena com alguns cumulus.

Parece que a partir do fim de semana regressa a chuva. Entretanto antes disso, quinta-feira a temperatura deve voltar a aproximar-se dos 30ºC. A  partir de agora, mal a circulação de oeste perde um pouco de força, é logo assim. Desde dia 1 que o Sudeste da Península tem temperaturas acima dos 30ºC.

Máx: *22,5ºC*
Min: *9,2ºC*

Tatual: *15,6ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mai 2020 às 20:11)

Boas, por aqui, nublado por nuvens altas e desde do meio da tarde que o sol está tapado. 

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 12.9ºC


----------



## frederico (6 Mai 2020 às 21:47)

VRSA chegou aos 28.1º C. Neste mês  costuma ser a cidade do litoral algarvio onde se atingem as máximas mais altas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2020 às 10:41)

frederico disse:


> VRSA chegou aos 28.1º C. Neste mês  costuma ser a cidade do litoral algarvio onde se atingem as máximas mais altas.



Máxima de 28,4ºC na estação do IPMA


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2020 às 10:56)

Por aqui, com 23.4ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Mai 2020 às 14:31)

A trovejar entre Estremoz e Évora.


----------



## talingas (7 Mai 2020 às 14:46)

Portalegre hoje levou uma "tampa"... Mas parece estar mais abafado, em relação ao dia de ontem. 22,7°C, vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2020 às 14:48)

Muita muita convecção de base alta por aqui, tem dado umas belas nuvens fotogénicas.  Até agora não tem dado grande coisa (apenas virga) mas neste momento chove muito fraco, com pingas grossas e ouvi um trovão muito longínquo. 23.1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2020 às 14:56)

Mais uns trovões fraquitos, continua a chover fraco. Ora para ora volta a chuva. É o que temos no meio de tanta "palha".  22.9ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Mai 2020 às 14:57)

A instabilidade, que surgiu hoje de manhã na zona do Vale do Guadiana, ganhou força na zona de Olivença e do Médio Guadiana e segue para norte em direção às Beiras.
Neste momento há dois núcleos de instabilidade: um na zona de Estremoz, a seguir para a zona de Abrantes, e outro na zona de Cáceres, que deverá atingir a zona de Castelo Branco/Guarda durante a tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2020 às 15:59)

Aqui também ouvi uns trovões fraquitos e umas pingas grossas, nota-se que não há grandes condições para grandes desenvolvimentos.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mai 2020 às 16:07)

Boas,
Devido ás aulas, hoje nem me apercebi que haviam células a passar aqui perto.  A única coisa que dei conta foi o facto de a temperatura se manter estável durante muito tempo devido ao céu nublado, Entretanto, desde há cerca de 1 hora que começou a limpar mais e deu logo um grande pulo.
Nota-se que não há muitas condições para instabilidade significativa. Só lá para sábado é que deve chover qualquer coisa por aqui.





*28,7ºC* atuais.

Tal como aqui, depois de algumas horas estável, a temperatura na EMA de Elvas subiu de 23,4ºC para 25,8ºC de uma hora para outra. Noutras estações, como a de Reguengos, a temperatura também teve uma subida significativa.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2020 às 17:20)

Trovões de repente por aqui. Vendo o céu acho que é de uma massa nebulosa que está mesmo aqui em cima mas nem chove.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Mai 2020 às 17:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Trovões de repente por aqui. Vendo o céu acho que é de uma massa nebulosa que está mesmo aqui em cima mas nem chove.


Também ouvi.


----------



## talingas (7 Mai 2020 às 17:27)

Aqui por São Mamede, Cabeço de Mouro, já ouvi dois trovões.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2020 às 18:02)

talingas disse:


> Aqui por São Mamede, Cabeço de Mouro, já ouvi dois trovões.



Está um pouco a norte de Castelo de Vide:


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2020 às 20:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia com algumas nuvens altas e agora encontra-se com muita nebulosidade vinda de SE e a humidade a subir.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC
actual: 20.7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2020 às 22:26)

Boa Noite,
Após uma manhã com algum nevoeiro, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e agradável.





Semana animada em perspetiva e com a chuva prevista pode ser que o verde dos campos se mantenha por mais uns tempos. Já teve o seu auge e a partir de maio, o normal é começarem a secar. No entanto, ainda se mantém tudo bastante verde e com flores. 

Na zona, a média para Maio varia entre os 70mm em Portalegre e os 40/50mm aqui nas zonas mais baixas e para sul. Vamos ver o que no reserva!

Máx: *25,2ºC*
Min: *13,5ºC*

Tatual: *16,6ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mai 2020 às 12:12)

Aqui nem chove lol, belo fiasco.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mai 2020 às 12:55)

Aqui parece que a montanha está para parir um rato mas vamos ver, a maior instabilidade é após a passagem da frente penso. Choveu fraquinho durante uns segundos, mas nem deu para acumular e o chão já secou. 15.8ºC e vento moderado de SE.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Mai 2020 às 13:35)

Por Cuba até agora 3.0mm, vento fraco a moderado a rodar para oeste.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2020 às 14:58)

Boas,
Tem estado a chover bem por aqui!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Mai 2020 às 15:01)

Ao contrário do fiasco que tem sido este evento nas regiões de Lisboa e do Alentejo, bem como da Beira Interior, o Algarve até tem tido acumulados acima ou próximos do esperado. A maior parte dos modelos nem previa sequer 3 mm para grande parte do Sotavento hoje, mas os acumulados estão a ter valores superiores a 3 mm em bastantes locais, e que deverão subir mais um pouco (no Sotavento) devido ao deslocamento da frente. 

- Quinta do Tôr: 5,4 mm
- Quinta do Lago: 3,6 mm
- Faro: 4 mm
- Ilha do Farol: 4,3 mm
- Moncarapacho: 3,9 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 3,7 mm
- Vila Nova de Cacela: 2,8 mm
- Nora: 3 mm
- Monte Gordo: 2,8 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mai 2020 às 15:06)

Aqui chove mas não é nada de especial, bem aquém do previsto.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2020 às 15:47)

Valente chuvada!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mai 2020 às 15:48)

1.4mm até ao momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mai 2020 às 18:07)

Passa agora aqui uma pequena célula com chuva e rajadas de vento, nada de trovoada.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mai 2020 às 19:11)

Aqui deu 3,6mm, já não espero mais nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mai 2020 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado a seguir à passagem da frente, agora encontra-se mais nublado.

Máxima: 20.0ºC
mínima: 11.7ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mai 2020 às 20:36)

Boas,
Por aqui até choveu bem com a passagem da frente porque ganhou alguma força na parte que atingiu esta zona. Cerca de 5mm e pouco mais que isso, mas era o que estava previsto para hoje aqui. 
Alguns aguaceiros vão passando ao lado. Cenário há uns minutos:






Acumulados da zona a rondar os 2/3mm. Para uma frente mais dissipada que o suposto e tendo em conta que, segundo as previsões não seria nada de especial, até é bom. 
Durante a madrugada teremos aguaceiros e depois logo se verá o que rende a semana. Os acumulados previstos dão uma ideia, mas em pleno mês de Maio e tendo em conta certas circunstâncias, isto pode ser uma desilusão ou superar as expetativas.

Tatual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## comentador (9 Mai 2020 às 21:58)

Boa noite!

Alvalade do Sado acumulou hoje 7,0 mm. Durante a tarde com os bons periodos de sol e a intensificação do vento, secou praticamente tudo. As temperaturas estão muito baixas para a época.


----------



## frederico (9 Mai 2020 às 23:49)

Ainda temos mais eventos a ver pelos modelos. Talvez se faça a média do mês. 

VRSA teve 5.4 mm. É um bom valor num dia do mês de Maio. Era bom que isto acumulasse uns 40 mm. Metia as ribeiras a correr até Junho e as barragens continuariam a encher.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mai 2020 às 11:31)

Boas, bela chuvada de madrugada, com 8.0mm acumulados. Rain rate máximo de 108.5 mm/h. Mínima de 8.9ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mai 2020 às 12:02)

Durante a noite, grande parte dos aguaceiros entrou pela Costa Alentejana e Costa Vicentina, o que deixou acumulados razoáveis em boa parte do Sul do país. Claro que em menos quantidade no Algarve, como estava previsto (aliás, nem estava prevista muita coisa no Algarve para o dia de hoje). 

- Cercal do Alentejo: 11,1 mm
- São Teotónio: 5,8 mm
- Marmelete: 7,1 mm
- Vila de Frades: 3,9 mm
- Redondo: 7 mm
- Estremoz: 7,3 mm
- Arraiolos: 6,2 mm
- Ponte de Sor: 4,1 mm
- Cheles: 6,4 mm
- Monchique: 5 mm
- Albufeira: 2,6 mm
- Almancil: 2,3 mm
- Faro: 1,4 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 3,7 mm
- Nora: 5,1 mm
- Monte Gordo: 3,6 mm
 
(rede NETATMO)


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2020 às 14:34)

Boas,
Por aqui caiu uma valente chuvada durante a madrugada devido à passagem da linha de instabilidade. 
*5.8mm* acumulados na estação de referência. De acordo com as imagens de radar a linha por aqui passou com mais intensidade.

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado e algum vento. *18,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## windchill (10 Mai 2020 às 18:32)

Pela lagoa de Melides, foi uma noite/madrugada de alguns aguaceiros, com boas abertas, ainda vi 3 flashadas difusas, 1 arco-íris nocturno (durante um valente aguaceiro), e um luar bonito. 
Ficam aqui alguns registos... 




https://i.imgur.com/F6ah0lo.png[/img]']
	

https://i.imgur.com/wlVpZww.png[/img]']
	

https://i.imgur.com/pIMkqmf.png[/img]']


----------



## cool (10 Mai 2020 às 18:50)

@windchill.....grandes fotos !!!
A lagoa de Melides está no meu "território"....já há algum tempo que tenho estado para lá dar um pulo.
Agora fiquei com esse desejo aguçado!
Abraço!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mai 2020 às 19:04)




----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2020 às 19:59)

windchill disse:


> Ficam aqui alguns registos...



Espectacular!


----------



## windchill (10 Mai 2020 às 21:00)

cool disse:


> @windchill.....grandes fotos !!!
> A lagoa de Melides está no meu "território"....já há algum tempo que tenho estado para lá dar um pulo.
> Agora fiquei com esse desejo aguçado!
> Abraço!


Por acaso também é um território um bocadinho meu! É sempre bom lá voltar


----------



## windchill (10 Mai 2020 às 21:01)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular!


Obrigado @StormRic


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2020 às 22:27)

Aguaceiros fracos. 
*6.1mm* acumulados na estação de referência.

Está fresco, *13,8ºC* atuais e vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mai 2020 às 23:42)

Nos próximos 20 minutos não deve chover mais mas a madrugada promete alguma chuva. Devo então acabar o dia com 9.2mm. T. máx de 18.4ºC e mínima de 8.9ºC. Sigo agora com 12.8ºC.


----------



## Mafibogo (11 Mai 2020 às 00:52)

Neste momento a chover bem por Santiago do Cacém (rain rate 8-9 mm/h), depois dum dia maioritariamente solarengo e ameno (tmáx: 19ºC) com aguaceiros na madrugada, meio da manhã e fim da tarde.
A estação mais próxima acumulou 2.8 mm. Desde das 00h já acumula 3.9 mm, mas pelo que vejo na rua e no radar, vai acumular bem mais... Esta madrugada promete!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2020 às 01:54)

Bela chuvada!  Antes dos telhados começarem a correr, as pingas a cair na rua ouviam-se bem, pois são bem grossas. Ao início até pensei que fosse granizo.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2020 às 02:17)

Chove bem sim senhor, com 4.6mm e rate máximo de 51mm/h. Deve vir mais pela madrugada dentro.


----------



## talingas (11 Mai 2020 às 02:28)

Esteve a cair bem!  7,8mm acumulados. Agora abrandou.


Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2020 às 02:38)

Yep, pelo radar durou mais tempo aí para cima. Aqui continua a somar com 5.6mm.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2020 às 02:50)

Orografia a fazer o serviço! 
Aqui choveu durante uns 10 minutos porque apanhei a ponta. Entretanto parece vir lá algo mais intenso e duradouro.

E assim deverá ser a noite!


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2020 às 11:09)

Chuva durante a noite, que deu até agora 15mm, entretanto cai mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mai 2020 às 11:53)

Infelizmente, esta noite, no Algarve, pouco choveu. A linha de instabilidade partiu-se na Serra e em locais do Barlavento inclusive nem choveu, como Albufeira ou Lagoa.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2020 às 13:10)

Bom dia,
Madrugada e manhã com aguaceiros fortes. Muita água caiu em curtos espaços de tempo. 
Acumulados:
Portalegre: *17.1mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *19.2mm*
Netatmo: *13.7mm*
Elvas:* 9.5mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *6.2mm*


Vai pingando agora com *16,2ºC*.


----------



## comentador (11 Mai 2020 às 13:36)

Boa tarde!
Alvalade do Sado acumulou mais 8 mm. Tempo típico de pleno Inverno!! Esta chuva por dias seguidos nesta época do ano, prejudica mais com que favorece!! Para a seca vale zero, e para a agricultura é a prejudicar fenos, cereais, olival e tomate.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2020 às 14:08)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento acompanhado de boas rajadas. A chuva até fazia "fumo" nos telhados.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Mai 2020 às 14:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Aguaceiro forte neste momento acompanhado de boas rajadas. A chuva até fazia "fumo" nos telhados.



A imagem do radar não correspondeu minimamente à precipitação caída em 3/4 minutos...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2020 às 14:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> A imagem do radar não correspondeu minimamente à precipitação caída em 3/4 minutos...


Sem dúvida, na próxima atualização até pensei que aparecesse um eco amarelo, mas nada disso. Caiu mesmo uma valente chuvada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Mai 2020 às 14:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Sem dúvida, na próxima atualização até pensei que aparecesse um eco amarelo, mas nada disso. Caiu mesmo uma valente chuvada.



Sem qualquer aparelho que meça o RainFall Rate é impossível dar um valor real, mas acredito que tenha estado muito próximo dos 180 mm/h...
E vem ai mais


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2020 às 14:29)

Aqui também cai uma valente chuvada! 
As estradas parecem rios.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2020 às 14:32)

Confirmo, valente chuvada. Uns 4mm quase de rajada, rate máximo de 85 mm/h. 16.0mm totais aqui na zona até ao momento.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2020 às 14:40)

Aí vem mais um...


----------



## talingas (11 Mai 2020 às 17:00)

Por aqui estamos assim. Com vento moderado e 16°C. 22,5mm acumulados. 35,7mm no total de Maio.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (11 Mai 2020 às 17:22)

Médias de Maio para algumas estações do Sul. 

Portalegre: 67.5 mm
Èvora: 49.9 mm
Beja: 47 mm
Setubal: 51.3 mm
Alcácer do Sal: 40.8 mm
Alvalade: 47 mm
Amareleja: 43.7 mm
Elvas: 44 mm
Herdade da Contenda: 45.2 mm
Mora: 47.1 mm
Pegões: 54.9 mm
Praia da Rocha: 28.5 mm
Sines: 32.3 mm
Tunes: 31.1 mm
Vila do Bispo: 28.0 mm
Zambujeira do Mar: 39.6 mm
VRSA: 28.8 mm
Faro: 20.1 mm

Pode parecer que está a chover «muito» mas os valores registados até agora estão dentro do que é normal para a época. E a partir do próximo fim-de-semana o bom tempo deve voltar.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2020 às 19:02)

frederico disse:


> Médias de Maio para algumas estações do Sul.
> 
> Portalegre: 67.5 mm
> Èvora: 49.9 mm
> ...


E as temperaturas não estão assim tão baixas como alguns pensam... só esta semana é que estarão um pouco abaixo da média, mas tudo indica que a partir do fim-de-semana volte novamente o calor, e provavelmente o mês será quente.


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2020 às 19:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> E as temperaturas não estão assim tão baixas como alguns pensam... só esta semana é que estarão um pouco abaixo da média,


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2020 às 20:30)

Céu praticamente limpo, precipitação acumulada de hoje foi de 21mm.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2020 às 20:45)

Aguaceiro torrencial por volta das 15h ao sair de Arronches, tive mesmo de abrandar porque não se via nada e a estrada era uma autêntica ribeira. Entretanto, após isso só caiu um breve aguaceiro em Portalegre e nunca mais choveu. Tal como previsto, a precipitação cessou ao longo da tarde.

Neste momento, céu praticamente limpo, mas algumas nuvens altas no horizonte. Há pouco, era mais uma vez notável o efeito orográfico da serra:





*14.2mm* acumulados na netatmo. *22.4mm* mensais, já metade da média praticamente. 

*15,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## talingas (11 Mai 2020 às 21:30)

Por aqui também tudo muito sossegado, céu limpo. Vento fraco ou nulo. Tactual 13,1,°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2020 às 22:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado temporariamente pouco nublado, caíram dois aguaceiros, um de madrugada e outro durante a tarde.

Máxima: 20.5ºC
mínima: 15.7ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2020 às 01:51)

Aí pelo barlavento algarvio parece que já chegou forte chuva e trovoadas!! 
Sortudos, aproveitem!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 02:02)

Alguém a reportar de Lagos? O tempo por lá parece-me algo extremo!  Ecos bem vermelhos (e até roxos) na zona!!!


----------



## Rajujas (12 Mai 2020 às 02:22)

Meu Deus, o que por aqui passou há cerca de uma hora...


----------



## Rajujas (12 Mai 2020 às 02:34)

Eu nem sei bem o que dizer. Eu nunca tinha presenciado algo assim antes. Primeiro o dilúvio, chuva com uma intensidade impressionante, provavelmente das mais fortes que vi na minha vida. Aqui dilúvio não é nem de perto uma hipérbole. Durou uns 5-10 minutos, nem sei bem. Depois, a trovoada. Desde as 01:30 até agora, não passava um minuto sem se ver relâmpagos no céu. Que espectáculo de luzes! Vi mais raios nesta hora do que em toda a minha vida até hoje.

É uma pena não ter máquina para gravar esta maravilha e poder partihar. Incrível, incrível. Só mais incrível foi não ter faltado a luz durante este tempo todo! 

A luz no céu era tanta que confundiu os galos da vizinhança, começaram a cantar às 2h da matina.  Que momento surreal.

Eu a desligar o computador para ir dormir há uma hora e afinal, uma hora depois, tive de o voltar a ligar para poder contar este acontecimento.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mai 2020 às 03:27)

Rajujas disse:


> Eu nem sei bem o que dizer. Eu nunca tinha presenciado algo assim antes. Primeiro o dilúvio, chuva com uma intensidade impressionante, provavelmente das mais fortes que vi na minha vida. Aqui dilúvio não é nem de perto uma hipérbole. Durou uns 5-10 minutos, nem sei bem. Depois, a trovoada. Desde as 01:30 até agora, não passava um minuto sem se ver relâmpagos no céu. Que espectáculo de luzes! Vi mais raios nesta hora do que em toda a minha vida até hoje.
> 
> É uma pena não ter máquina para gravar esta maravilha e poder partihar. Incrível, incrível. Só mais incrível foi não ter faltado a luz durante este tempo todo!
> 
> ...



Os primeiros vinte e cinco minutos da linha de instabilidade que passou em Lagos:


----------



## Illicitus (12 Mai 2020 às 08:07)

Aqui, a reportar de Lagos, mas não tenho muito a acrescentar. Não dei por grande coisa confesso. Mas com duas crianças pequenas em casa, quando se tem oportunidade de dormir, dorme-se.

Ouvi um trovão próximo e dois ou três mais distantes por volta das 2h acho. E também notei alguma chuva grossa. Talvez por viver agora mais dentro da cidade, noto menos estes eventos.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2020 às 11:04)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui vai chovendo bem já há algum tempo. Ambiente fresco.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2020 às 11:12)

Buraco de Portalegre: on 






Aquelas a leste parecem estar a dissipar enquanto as que estão a NW a fortalecer. De qualquer forma já acumulei 2.2mm e a luz já foi abaixo há cerca de 1h e pouco.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2020 às 11:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Buraco de Portalegre: on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui pelo menos chove e bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2020 às 11:39)

Sim, vai chovendo com algum vento ainda, ao menos isso. Mas trovoada chapéu.  5.4mm.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2020 às 11:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, vai chovendo com algum vento ainda, ao menos isso. Mas trovoada chapéu.  5.4mm.


Tem estado fraco nesse sentido, mas hoje ainda ouvi alguns trovões longínquos quando começou a chover e há mesmo registos de descargas do lado de lá da fronteira.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2020 às 12:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mas trovoada chapéu.


Até há avisos do lado da fronteira, mas sinceramente não acredito em nada, não deve dar em nada como sempre.
Entretanto está a parar de chover.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2020 às 12:28)

E estenderam agora os avisos até ao final da tarde, os modelos dão qualquer coisa mas aqui na zona não sei não. 

7.4mm, com 13.3ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## comentador (12 Mai 2020 às 13:09)

Boa tarde,
Em Alvalade do Sado, céu com algumas nuvens mas não me parece que vá chover. Esta madrugada apenas algumas pingas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 13:10)

*Acumulados neste momento (12:56) na rede IPMA no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo:*
- Aljezur: 2,5 mm
- Monchique: 8,6 mm
- Mexilhoeira Grande: 5,9 mm
- Portimão: 6,3 mm
- Albufeira: 0,8 mm
- Faro: 2,2 mm
- Olhão: 1,9 mm
- Tavira: 3,5 mm
- Castro Marim: 4,1 mm
- Vila Real de Santo António: 8,7 mm
- Martim Longo: 4,3 mm
- Neves-Corvo: 4,7 mm
- Vale Formoso: 1,3 mm
- Zambujeira: 1,4 mm
- São Teotónio: 1,8 mm

*Acumulados neste momento (13:01) na rede NETATMO no Sul:*
- Faz Fato: 4,4 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 3,5 mm
- Ilha do Farol: 2,0 mm
- Quinta do Lago: 5,6 mm
- Quarteira: 3,6 mm
- Ferragudo: 10,6 mm
- Lagos: 4 mm
- Marmelete: 9,7 mm
- Cheles: 11,8 mm
- Arraiolos: 4 mm


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2020 às 14:57)

Cenário para Sul, apesar de no radar a célula não ter grande expressão:


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2020 às 15:06)

8,5mm por aqui, não conto com mais chuva hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2020 às 15:13)

Shelf Cloud vai passando a Sul, mas algo desorganizada aparentemente. O eco é  fraco, mas na realidade a célula não é. Apercebi-me agora de que o radar de Coruche não funciona desde ontem, daí não corresponder ao aspeto da mesma.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Mai 2020 às 17:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> *Acumulados neste momento (12:56) na rede IPMA no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo:*
> - Aljezur: 2,5 mm
> - Monchique: 8,6 mm
> - Mexilhoeira Grande: 5,9 mm
> ...


Podias incluir a Rede Meteo Alentejo também


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 18:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Podias incluir a Rede Meteo Alentejo também


Esses tu já publicas...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2020 às 19:39)

A ver se cá chega, pelo radar anda mais perto do que as outras...


----------



## talingas (12 Mai 2020 às 20:20)

Por Elvas já cai um forte aguaceiro. 

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2020 às 20:28)

Boas,
Ainda choveu moderado durante algum tempo a meio da tarde. A célula que está a oeste deve ficar pelo caminho e hoje já não deve chover mais. Veremos amanhã!
Há pouco, célula que está a sul:





Portalegre: *8.5mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *9mm*
Netatmo: *1.9mm*
Elvas: *3.4mm*
Campo maior (MeteoAlentejo): *3mm
*
Aqui deve rondar os 5/6mm. De manhã choveu bem e de tarde ainda choveu razoavelmente. 
Mensalmente, a netatmo segue com 24mm e Portalegre já tem cerca de 40mm. Apesar de fraca em termos de trovoadas, a primavera em termos de chuva tem sido excelente. 

*13,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2020 às 20:48)

Por aqui, não choveu muito durante a madrugada e ainda deu alguns trovões. A tarde foi de sol.

Máxima: 19.8ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Mai 2020 às 21:42)

Durante a tarde, ocorreu um aguaceiro forte no interior dos municípios de Olhão e Tavira. As estações NETATMO de Moncarapacho e de Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo têm, respetivamente, 16,1 mm e 10,4 mm.


----------



## Thomar (12 Mai 2020 às 21:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Podias incluir a Rede Meteo Alentejo também



Tens razão, da rede Rede Meteo Alentejo, da rede wunderground (etc...), mas também podias publicar aqui no forum os dados das tuas estações, só te ficava bem.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mai 2020 às 22:46)

Boa noite!

Na madrugada passada, uma célula bem intensa formou-se ali perto de Lagos e depois seguiu para ENE.
Esta foi a minha vista a partir de Ferragudo (a olhar para Portimão) e depois em Silves.

Tinha alguma trovoada e características "supercelulares".


----------



## guimeixen (12 Mai 2020 às 23:17)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Na madrugada passada, uma célula bem intensa formou-se ali perto de Lagos e depois seguiu para ENE.
> Esta foi a minha vista a partir de Ferragudo (a olhar para Portimão) e depois em Silves.
> ...



Fantásticos registos, espetacular shelf cloud!


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mai 2020 às 23:34)

guimeixen disse:


> Fantásticos registos, espetacular shelf cloud!



Obrigado!


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Mai 2020 às 11:12)

Chuva persistente em Sines 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-sines/


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mai 2020 às 11:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Na madrugada passada, uma célula bem intensa formou-se ali perto de Lagos e depois seguiu para ENE.
> Esta foi a minha vista a partir de Ferragudo (a olhar para Portimão) e depois em Silves.
> ...


Uau! Muito bom!


----------



## Illicitus (13 Mai 2020 às 11:19)

Boa chuvada agora em Lagos.


----------



## Mafibogo (13 Mai 2020 às 11:39)

Por Santiago do Cacém caiu a primeira grande chuvada do dia que acumulou 10.2 mm na estação mais próxima (Prec. rate máx: 22.8 mm/h). A temperatura caiu cerca de 3,5º C entre as 10:30 e as 11 horas. Entretanto recomeçou a chuva intensa. Pelo radar espero acumulados muito interessantes hoje por aqui!


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mai 2020 às 12:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Uau! Muito bom!



Obrigado!  

Entretanto, vai chovendo aqui por Lagoa, com a passagem desta frente, que me parece que vai ser rápida.

5mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e 2mm em Carvoeiro., para já. veremos ao final do dia o que dá, mas parece-me que vamos ficar aquém do modelado.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mai 2020 às 12:16)

Chove bem por Albufeira!

Está a ser um Maio de sonho aqui e acolá. Há zonas onde tem descarregado bem! Ontem passei pelo terreno pelos lados de Estoi e estava impraticável...completamente encharcado!
A vegetação que é bem alta nesta altura segura toda a água que cai


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2020 às 12:20)

Bom dia,
Em contraste com muitas zonas, aqui o sol ainda brilha de vez em quando, mas o céu vai ficando mais nublado.
No que diz respeito à frente, de acordo com as previsões não vai ser nada de excecional por cá, mas veremos.

*13,7ºC* atuais e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 12:32)

ecobcg disse:


> que me parece que vai ser rápida.


Olha que não... A frente dirige-se para nordeste de uma forma incrivelmente lenta. Aqui na minha zona demorou quase uma hora para a frente passar na sua totalidade, e era bem mais estreita que por aí! 
A frente entrou por Sagres às 9:15 e só há 20 minutos atrás é que chegou aí à zona. Em zonas mais a Oeste, os acumulados são bem generosos (Aljezur e Lagos, por exemplo, seguem com 13 mm diários).


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mai 2020 às 13:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Olha que não... A frente dirige-se para nordeste de uma forma incrivelmente lenta. Aqui na minha zona demorou quase uma hora para a frente passar na sua totalidade, e era bem mais estreita que por aí!
> A frente entrou por Sagres às 9:15 e só há 20 minutos atrás é que chegou aí à zona. Em zonas mais a Oeste, os acumulados são bem generosos (Aljezur e Lagos, por exemplo, seguem com 13 mm diários).



A parte mais intensa já passou por aqui! :P 
10mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. Agora uma chuvinha mais fraca é o que vai caindo...com alguns aguaceiros um pouco mais intensos esporadicamente.


----------



## comentador (13 Mai 2020 às 13:35)

Boa tarde, a chover com intensidade em Alvalade do Sado desde as 12.00hrs.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 13:37)

Alguém a reportar de Tavira? A coisa por lá parece-me que está forte, vendo os dados das estações meteorológicas...


----------



## trovoadas (13 Mai 2020 às 13:43)

A frente está muito lenta porque vai chovendo sem interrupção, moderado e pingas grossas à mais de 2 horas, pelo menos na zona de Albufeira.


----------



## MikeCT (13 Mai 2020 às 13:56)

Por Faro (cidade) continua a chover, agora mais fraco. Acumulou 6,6mm. À passagem da frente a temperatura caiu dos 20,4ºc para os 14,6ºC em alguns minutos.
Fiz um timelapse de 1h12m que ficou comprimido nos 35 segundos que mostram a entrada da frente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 14:13)

Acumulados neste momento no Algarve: 

*Rede NETATMO:*
- Portimão: 14,2 mm
- Carvoeiro: 10,2 mm
- Guia: 12,4 mm
- Albufeira: 12,9 mm
- Quarteira: 11,1 mm
- Almancil: 11,0 mm
- Ilha do Farol: 13,9 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 14,9 mm

*Rede Wunderground: *
- Santo Estêvão: 8,7 mm
- Santa Luzia: 14,2 mm
- Arroio: 9,7 mm
- Santa Bárbara de Nexe: 17 mm
- Benafim: 10,2 mm
- Foia: 13,7 mm


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mai 2020 às 14:30)

MikeCT disse:


> Por Faro (cidade) continua a chover, agora mais fraco. Acumulou 6,6mm. À passagem da frente a temperatura caiu dos 20,4ºc para os 14,6ºC em alguns minutos.
> Fiz um timelapse de 1h12m que ficou comprimido nos 35 segundos que mostram a entrada da frente.


Magnífico! Bela rotação entre o segundo 0:18 e 0:20.


----------



## hurricane (13 Mai 2020 às 15:10)

Excelentes acumulados no Algarve que bem precisa.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2020 às 15:13)

Forte aguaceiro por aqui agora acompanhado por algum granizo. A frente parece estar toda dissipada  veremos o que rende por aqui.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Mai 2020 às 15:54)

Em Serpa uma desilusão, tudo dissipado e apenas 4mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2020 às 15:55)

Em Seda (Alter do Chão) esta tarde já trovejou, vídeo de um amigo.
Créditos: João Malheiro


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2020 às 16:05)

Mais uma chuvada por aqui.   Pelo aspeto da frente e o facto de ainda estar distante, tenho a sensação de que os aguaceiros que se formaram em terra é que vão salvar o dia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Mai 2020 às 16:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Em Serpa uma desilusão, tudo dissipado e apenas 4mm


Ainda não está tudo perdido. Segundo o modelo AROME, as horas mais críticas aí nessa zona serão entre as 17:00 e as 20:00. 
_________________________________________________
Ainda não tinha reparado nos acumulados no Sotavento... O que tem chovido por lá tem sido ótimo, e a chuva do dia de hoje pôs toda a região com acumulados acima da média mensal, o que é ótimo (é a primeira vez que isso acontece no Sotavento desde 2016). 

- Vila Nova de Cacela: 13,3 mm
- Nora: 13,8 mm
- Monte Gordo: 15 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 16,7 mm
*(rede NETATMO)*

- Vale Rosado: 10,2 mm
- Santa Margarida: 13,8 mm
- Santa Luzia: 19,7 mm
- Luz de Tavira: 14,2 mm
*(rede Wunderground)*

Não muito longe da fronteira temos também Isla Cristina com 8,6 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2020 às 17:00)

Trovoada e uma carga de água descomunal


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mai 2020 às 17:02)

Aqui também cai um aguaceiro intenso.
Edit: já parou, boa chuvada durante 5 minutos.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2020 às 17:03)

Que bomba! O meu dia está feito 
Chove com imensa força e granizo à mistura, claro.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2020 às 17:24)

Aqui está a chover bem agora. O aguaceiro anterior foi mais fraco por aqui. 2.2mm.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2020 às 17:33)

A "bomba" caiu mesmo aqui ao lado. O relâmpago também foi enorme.






Aquela descarga a Sudeste (perto de Degolados) tem localização errada porque não passou por lá nada na altura. Foi mesmo perto aqui de Arronches porque vi o relâmpago e passado cerca de 1/2 segundos deu logo o trovão e ouviu-se bem.

Cenário antes da célula chegar:













Continua a chover, mas bem mais calmo. Apenas 0.4mm na estação de referência, irrelevante nestas situações. A salvação aqui da zona foi a linha de instabilidade que se formou, porque não estou a ver a frente a chegar cá.  De qualquer das maneiras, tenho o dia ganho e o evento também. 

Temperatura desceu de 15,5ºC para *13,1ºC*.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (13 Mai 2020 às 18:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Em Serpa uma desilusão, tudo dissipado e apenas 4mm



Nada disso, tiveste aí uma descarga para alegrar o teu dia


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mai 2020 às 18:49)

*12,8mm* na última hora em Portalegre, agora continua a chover de forma mais fraca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Mai 2020 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com o sol a espreitar ao final do dia, está frescote e caiu uma valente chuvada pela hora do almoço.

Máxima: 19.6ºC
mínima: 10.4ºC

Precipitação: 12 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mai 2020 às 20:33)

Chuva fraca e 16mm, está frescote lá fora.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2020 às 20:36)

Chuva moderada e persistente por aqui. 
*12,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mai 2020 às 21:43)

Parece uma noite de inverno por aqui, nevoeiro e chuva persistente, 19mm.


----------



## Mafibogo (14 Mai 2020 às 03:04)

Depois dum dia chuvoso pelo Litoral Alentejano, eis que se abate uma noite fria e húmida. Estão cerca de 10ºC o que com uma humidade relativa de 95%, dá aquela sensação de frio que se entranha. Durante o dia que terminou de destacar os 26,5 mm acumulados, dos quais 22 mm corresponderam à passagem da frente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Mai 2020 às 09:31)

Bom dia
Mais um dia chuvoso por estas bandas e bastante fresco. Nem parece que estamos em Maio!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mai 2020 às 11:01)

Mais uma autêntica rega pelo Algarve (a este de Albufeira)!  
- Vilamoura: 20,5 mm
- Quarteira: 10 mm
- Almancil: 8,6 mm
- Quinta do Lago: 13,0 mm
- Faro: 10 mm
- Quinta de Tôr: 15,1 mm
- Santa Bárbara de Nexe: 9,2 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 12,5 mm
- Alcarias: 16,5 mm
- Moncarapacho: 13,4 mm
- Santo Estêvão: 17,2 mm
- Nora: 14,5 mm
- Monte Gordo: 11,2 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2020 às 12:19)

Boas. Vento moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 40 km/h por aqui, com 13.9ºC. Mínima de 9.7ºC. A coisa parece fraca para instabilidade para estes lados infelizmente, vamos ver o resto da tarde.


----------



## frederico (14 Mai 2020 às 15:15)

Parece que choveu muito? Há várias estações do Alentejo que ainda não fizeram a média do mês. Se não a fizerem até amanhã o mês poderá acabar um pouco abaixo da média. No Algarve, contudo, as médias mensais são bem mais baixas e neste momento já estão feitas e ultrapassadas na maior parte da região.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (14 Mai 2020 às 16:24)

Por Cuba vem a caminho uma escuridão medonha  hehe
Quanto a médias do mês de Maio, na minha estação tenho:
2017 - 14mm
2018 - 34mm
2019 - 3mm
2020 - 29mm & counting...
Por isso está feita a minha (pseudo) média e caminhamos para o Maio mais chuvoso da estação!
Fora de brincadeiras, por aqui água nunca poderá ser de mais, mas nesta altura já se precisa de mais calor e horas de sol...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2020 às 16:59)

Até agora nada se passou aqui por esta zona da cidade. Choveu fraco uns minutos no máximo, nem trovoada nem nada. 14.4ºC.


----------



## vamm (14 Mai 2020 às 17:28)

Apanhei agora mesmo um aguaceiro moderado a forte entre Garvão e Ourique... aqui vai ele:


----------



## frederico (14 Mai 2020 às 17:32)

vamm disse:


> Apanhei agora mesmo um aguaceiro moderado a forte entre Garvão e Ourique... aqui vai ele:



O pasto já está seco... contrasta com as fotos do Alto Alentejo com o pasto ainda verde.


----------



## vamm (14 Mai 2020 às 18:06)

frederico disse:


> O pasto já está seco... contrasta com as fotos do Alto Alentejo com o pasto ainda verde.


Foi só vir uns dias de maior calor e puff... 
Infelizmente não tem chuvido nada por aí além.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2020 às 19:28)

Por aqui, mais um dia de céu nublado com aguaceiros, embora a trovoada tem sido uma raridade.

Máxima: 19.2ºC
mínima: 12.1ºC
actual: 14.4ºC

Precipitação: 14 mm

Veremos se ainda vem alguma instabilidade que se encontra a sul do Algarve.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mai 2020 às 19:29)

Vão-se sucedendo alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mai 2020 às 20:13)

Aqui pouco choveu hoje, as trovoadas têm sido inexistentes nesta zona nesta primavera, desde Agosto que não caiu nenhuma, no entanto a média mensal está praticamente feita, e tirando amanhã, não acredito que chova muito mais até ao fim do mês.
Estão 13°c.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Mai 2020 às 20:15)

frederico disse:


> O pasto já está seco... contrasta com as fotos do Alto Alentejo com o pasto ainda verde.


O pasto aqui na zona de Évora não está verde, está verdíssimo, aliás, certas zonas aqui até fazem lembrar o Norte. 

Para além que está com uma altura considerável e com "força", até dá gosto.

Évora há uma hora e pouco atrás:


----------



## frederico (14 Mai 2020 às 20:38)

19.5 mm às 18h em Setúbal.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mai 2020 às 22:11)

Estranho a bacia do Sado. Apesar das condições dos últimos tempos, parece que as barragens mantém níveis baixíssimos.
Desvios de água para outros lados?
Perdas de água nas barragens?
Por este andar a campanha do arroz está de novo comprometida...


----------



## PiasChaser (14 Mai 2020 às 22:12)

Vista "traseira" da célula que, pelas 18h, se encontrava sensivelmente a atravessar Reguengos de Monsaraz.


----------



## comentador (14 Mai 2020 às 22:17)

Boa noite, 
Em Alvalade do Sado tivemos esta tarde peridos de chuva que renderam 2 mm. A temperatura está muito baixa para a Época, são temperaturas de Inverno. As plantas das hortas não estão a nascer ou a desenvolver. No campo a erva e searas estão completamente secas, com o ciclo no fim. O total do evento desde o passado Sábado rendeu até agora 42,0 mm em Alvalade.


----------



## Walker (14 Mai 2020 às 22:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estranho a bacia do Sado. Apesar das condições dos últimos tempos, parece que as barragens mantém níveis baixíssimos.
> Desvios de água para outros lados?
> Perdas de água nas barragens?
> Por este andar a campanha do arroz está de novo comprometida...


Parece não, apresentam mesmo níveis baixíssimos! Esta parte do sul, está muito abaixo, do que é aquela sensação de dizer " este ano até nem foi mau de água" se me faço entender!


----------



## frederico (14 Mai 2020 às 22:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estranho a bacia do Sado. Apesar das condições dos últimos tempos, parece que as barragens mantém níveis baixíssimos.
> Desvios de água para outros lados?
> Perdas de água nas barragens?
> Por este andar a campanha do arroz está de novo comprometida...





Walker disse:


> Parece não, apresentam mesmo níveis baixíssimos! Esta parte do sul, está muito abaixo, do que é aquela sensação de dizer " este ano até nem foi mau de água" se me faço entender!



Tem chovido mais no Algarve que na bacia do Sado, a seca nessa zona é crónica desde 2012, salvo um ou outro breve período de interrupção.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mai 2020 às 22:42)

Boas,
Ainda caíram uns 4 ou 5 aguaceiros e no último e mais forte, tive direito a arco-íris. 









Os aguaceiros que passaram por aqui, vieram da zona onde está a estação de referência. *5.9mm* acumulados na mesma.
Outros acumulados nesta estação até ao momento e comparando os anuais com o ano passado até esta altura:

Mensal: *35.3mm* (média cerca de 40mm)
Anual:* 310.4mm* (159.9mm em 2019)
Ano Hidrológico: *545.2mm* (373.1mm em 2019)
De referir que o acumulado mensal aqui será superior, pois ontem por exemplo chovia torrencialmente devido à trovoada e a estação tinha apenas 0.4mm. Dá para ter uma ideia, no entanto, pois surgem sempre situações mais generalizadas.

Aproveito também para deixar os dados da EMA de Portalegre:

Hoje: *1.5mm*
Mensal: *66.9mm* (Média 67.5mm)
Anual: *349.5mm*
Ano Hidrológico: *834.8mm*
Segundo o mapa do IPMA, os solos por aqui estão novamente em CC e é bastante notável a saturação. 
É excelente ver praticamente todos os cursos de água a correr ainda a meio de maio. Relativamente aos campos, ainda está tudo bem verdejante em alguns locais, mas as searas já vão tendo tons amarelados como é normal a partir desta altura. Daqui a 2 semanas ou nem isso, os campos já deverão ficar com a cor dourada típica do verão. Em certos sítios, a erva tem uma altura bastante significativa, tal como mostrei numa foto que aqui publiquei há uns tempos.

Noite fresca e de céu limpo. *12,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mai 2020 às 22:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Ainda caíram uns 4 ou 5 aguaceiros e no último e mais forte, tive direito a arco-íris.
> 
> 
> ...


Hoje fui até à Esperança, e de facto os campos estão bem verdejantes aí mais para sul, com a erva a bater à vontade na cintura, este ano os animais têm muito alimento.


----------



## frederico (14 Mai 2020 às 23:22)

VRSA até agora, dados da estação do IPMA.

Dia 9: 5.4 mm
Dia 10: 2.1 mm
Dia 11: 0.5 mm
Dia 12: 8.7 mm
Dia 13: 10.8 mm
Dia 14: 11.7 mm

Total: 39.2 mm

Média do mês (~28 mm)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 00:28)

Acumulados mensais nas estações do IPMA no Baixo Alentejo, desde 4 de maio: 
- Neves-Corvo: 35,4 mm 
- Beja: 34,1 mm
- Viana do Alentejo: 27,8 mm
- Portel: 32,5 mm
- Zambujeira: 31,8 mm
- São Tetónio: 34,1 mm
*- Sines: 43 mm
- Évora: 50 mm
- Alcácer do Sal: 49,6 mm*

Médias 7100
Beja - 47 mm
Évora - 49,9 mm
Zambujeira - 39,6 mm
Sines - 32,3 mm
Moura (Contenda) - 26,1 mm
Alcácer do Sal - 40,8 mm

De acordo com estes dados, dá para perceber, mais ou menos, a razão pela qual as barragens na região do Baixo Alentejo estejam com níveis tão baixos... 
Não incluí os dados da estação de Alvalade porque a mesma esteve inativa durante os primeiros dias deste evento, e só começou a reportar hoje. Também não incluo os dados de Mértola porque a estação não registou dados de precipitação no dia mais chuvoso (dia 13), em que as estações amadoras de Mértola (MeteoAlentejo) e Corte de Sines registaram 12,5 e 10,2 mm, respetivamente.  
Provavelmente o IPMA, tal como aconteceu com Monchique em dezembro do ano passado, irá utilizar mal os dados.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mai 2020 às 10:05)

Manhã chuvosa no litoral entre Faro e Albufeira. Cut-off a fazer das suas com a linha de instabilidade circunscrita ao litoral. Entretanto deverá progredir mais para o interior, penso eu.

Chove forte por Albufeira!


----------



## 1337 (15 Mai 2020 às 10:50)

frederico disse:


> VRSA até agora, dados da estação do IPMA.
> 
> Dia 9: 5.4 mm
> Dia 10: 2.1 mm
> ...


Se a média de Faro é de 20 mm como é que de VRST é 28? É mais seco de certeza do que Faro..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 10:53)

1337 disse:


> Se a média de Faro é de 20 mm como é que de VRST é 28? É mais seco de certeza do que Faro..


Não é nada mais seco - é mais chuvoso que Faro no mês de maio. 
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...-nos-dados-do-ipma.10281/pagina-3#post-768122


----------



## comentador (15 Mai 2020 às 13:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estranho a bacia do Sado. Apesar das condições dos últimos tempos, parece que as barragens mantém níveis baixíssimos.
> Desvios de água para outros lados?
> Perdas de água nas barragens?
> Por este andar a campanha do arroz está de novo comprometida...



Boa tarde, nada disso Aristocrata!! O que choveu nos últimos dias representou zero para as reservas hídricas, os níveis das barragens mantém-se muito baixos, isto porque os solos encontram-se muito, mas muito secos e porque nesta altura a chuva que caiu não foi concentrada no espaço e no tempo, foi compassada e também a evapotranspiração nesta altura é já elevada, mesmo com dias nublados. Alvalade do Sado teve 42 mm neste evento, poderia chover 3 vezes mais do que isto, que representaria zero para as barragens. O que chove é rapidamente absorvido pelos solos. Acreditam que houve um dia que caíram 11 mm e tive de regar algumas coisas na horta? Os solos estão bastante secos por baixo!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2020 às 14:18)

Está bom na Beira Baixa mas por aqui formam-se na serra e só depois começa a chover, nem trovoada, nem se desenvolvem muito. Só convecção falhada  17.1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2020 às 15:24)

Chove bem de repente, com alguns trovões dispersos.

93mm/h rate atual


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2020 às 15:27)

Realmente, que escuridão para os lados da serra, tanto na direção de Portalegre como mais para NE onde também se está a desenvolver uma célula segundo o radar. 

No entanto, para já muito sol e *17,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2020 às 15:30)

Abrandou por momentos, mas voltou a intensificar, deve estar a formar-se qualquer coisa por perto. A trovoada essa sim abrandou*. 14.4ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de NE, com, até agora, 3mm.

*E à medida que escrevi isto vi um clarão seguido de bela bomba


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2020 às 15:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Abrandou por momentos, mas voltou a intensificar, deve estar a formar-se qualquer coisa por perto. A trovoada essa sim abrandou*. 14.4ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de NE, com, até agora, 3mm.
> 
> *E à medida que escrevi isto vi um clarão seguido de bela bomba


A serra de S. Mamede lá está a dar uma ajuda para o fortalecimento de células. 

Quase 10mm em pouco tempo na estação do MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2020 às 15:36)

Eco avermelhado na zona da cidade, mais a Norte daqui, a estação do MeteoAlentejo está a apanhar com ele e já segue com 11mm!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2020 às 15:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eco avermelhado na zona da cidade, mais a Norte daqui, a estação do MeteoAlentejo está a apanhar com ele e já segue com 11mm!


14mm e só ainda passaram cerca de 10/15 minutos. 

A EMA vai registar mais de 10mm também, quase de certeza.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2020 às 15:39)

Se bem que a estação parece estar com alguns bugs nos dados, mas o radar está com ares disso para ali, veremos o que os valores da EMA dizem. 5.8mm por aqui, e continua a chover moderado, nada mais.

Edit: 12.9ºC, a temperatura deu uma grande queda.


----------



## 1337 (15 Mai 2020 às 15:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não é nada mais seco - é mais chuvoso que Faro no mês de maio.
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...-nos-dados-do-ipma.10281/pagina-3#post-768122


Portanto segundo essas médias, Alcobaça é mais seco em  Maio do que VRST


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2020 às 15:44)

Perto da Rua de Elvas (foto tirada do grupo Habitantes de Portalegre):


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Mai 2020 às 15:45)

Forte trovoada que passou aqui, um relâmpago caiu aqui mesmo em cima, e queimou-me o frigorífico e a box.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 15:49)

1337 disse:


> Portanto segundo essas médias, Alcobaça é mais seco em  Maio do que VRST


E qual é o espanto? Às vezes ocorrem surpresas de que uma pessoa não espera, e no caso do clima acontece exatamente isso! 
___________________________________
Pouco a pouco, as células formadas nas Beiras e na Estremadura dirigem-se para sudoeste. Espera-se uma tarde bem animada pelo Alentejo... 
Para já apenas há acumulados significativos na região do Algarve, no entanto isso pode mudar nas próximas horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2020 às 15:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Forte trovoada que passou aqui, um relâmpago caiu aqui mesmo em cima, e queimou-me o frigorífico e a box.


Deve ter sido esse que vi o clarão e respetivo barulho, bela porcaria ter te afetado. É o problema destas meteolouquisses.


----------



## 1337 (15 Mai 2020 às 15:51)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E qual é o espanto? Às vezes ocorrem surpresas de que uma pessoa não espera, e no caso do clima acontece exatamente isso!
> ___________________________________
> Pouco a pouco, as células formadas nas Beiras e na Estremadura dirigem-se para sudoeste. Espera-se uma tarde bem animada pelo Alentejo...
> Para já apenas há acumulados significativos na região do Algarve, no entanto isso pode mudar nas próximas horas.


Não brinques Charneca, não há surpresas em médias e ninguém acredita que Alcobaça é mais seco em média do que VRST.


----------



## talingas (15 Mai 2020 às 15:53)

É preciso vir até Elvas para algo de interessante acontecer em Portalegre... Ando sempre desfasado. Aqui por Elvas apenas céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Mai 2020 às 16:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Deve ter sido esse que vi o clarão e respetivo barulho, bela porcaria ter te afetado. É o problema destas meteolouquisses.


Estava na rua a ver a trovoada, e de repente um forte relâmpago seguido de um enorme estrondo, resultado, frigorífico e box queimadas.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2020 às 16:40)

*22.1mm* em Portalegre das 15h ás 16h. Já era espectável!

Por aqui, apenas caíram uns pingos que deram para melhor o chão.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2020 às 16:44)

Bem, bela diferença, . Pelo radar dava para ver perfeitamente que só estava a afetar a cidade e não a zona do campo da feira, pelo que aqui choveu bem menos. Impressionante.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2020 às 16:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, bela diferença, . Pelo radar dava para ver perfeitamente que só estava a afetar a cidade e não a zona do campo da feira, pelo que aqui choveu bem menos. Impressionante.


Sim, ficou mais "rendida" à serra. Zona alta da cidade, Reguengo etc.
As Ribeiras nascem na zona, não me admiraria se chegassem cá alguns efeitos desse valor, como já aconteceu várias vezes.


----------



## talingas (15 Mai 2020 às 16:53)

Aqui por Elvas parece-me que acabei de ouvir um trovão. Começa também a cair um aguaceiro ligeiro.

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mai 2020 às 16:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, ficou mais "rendida" à serra. Zona alta da cidade, Reguengo etc.
> As Ribeiras nascem na zona, não me admiraria se chegassem cá alguns efeitos desse valor, como já aconteceu várias vezes.


E geralmente é assim, a orografia é mais propícia a isso mesmo em situações de chuva estratiforme, o que explica a razão de eu muitas vezes ter menos precipitação que as estações na cidade. São poucos km mas já faz diferença. Muitas vezes está uma morrinha infinita na cidade e aqui nada.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2020 às 17:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> E geralmente é assim, a orografia é mais propícia a isso mesmo em situações de chuva estratiforme, o que explica a razão de eu muitas vezes ter menos precipitação que as estações na cidade. São poucos km mas já faz diferença. Muitas vezes está uma morrinha infinita na cidade e aqui nada.


Não é de admirar as diferenças que sempre presenciei em relação a esta zona enquanto andei a estudar na cidade nos últimos anos.  Chegava a sair de Arronches com sol e chegar a Portalegre com chuva e nevoeiro. A verdade é que Portalegre tem 900mm de média anual e esta zona cerca de 650mm. Tão perto, mas bastante distante noutros sentidos, daí dizer que estou no meio de dois climas algo diferentes.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Mai 2020 às 18:51)

Ainda consegui apanhar este trovão( metam no volume maximo ), mas infelizmente não apanhei o melhor, pois fiquei sem bateria.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Mai 2020 às 19:42)

19.5mm acumulados na Estação MeteoAlentejo de Portalegre


----------



## vamm (15 Mai 2020 às 19:53)

Não tinha a noção do que estava na rua até ouvir um ronco. Panorama a N


----------



## vamm (15 Mai 2020 às 20:12)

Grande chuvada e relâmpagos bem potentes


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2020 às 20:36)

Ótima linha de instabilidade neste momento pelo Alentejo:  





De acordo com as previsões, a linha de instabilidade continuar-se-á a deslocar para sul, mas deverá dissipar-se nas serras do Algarve. Esperemos que este início de noite seja generoso para as gentes do Baixo Alentejo!


----------



## vamm (15 Mai 2020 às 21:13)

Generoso é de certeza! Foi uma rega daquelas!


----------



## comentador (15 Mai 2020 às 21:59)

Boa noite, em Alvalade do Sado esta linha de instabilidade acompanhada de algumas trovoadas apenas rendeu 6,5 mm no final desta tarde. Passou tudo ao lado, mais uma vez!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Mai 2020 às 22:13)

Nao chegou sequer aos 10mm com excepção de Mertola....


----------



## Bruno Palma (15 Mai 2020 às 22:42)

Boa noite a todos,aqui vai umas fotos da célula entre Aljustrel e Ourique por volta das 19:45.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Mai 2020 às 23:33)

Acumulamos mensais:
Serpa: 27mm
Beja: 39,9mm
Amareleja : 20,1mm
Mértola: 58mm
Almodôvar: 37,6mm
Castro Verde: 31,2mm
Sines: 43,4mm
Mourão: 32,6mm
Portalegre: 80,1mm
Marvão: 65mm


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mai 2020 às 01:20)

Boa Madrugada,
Por cá, o resto do dia foi de céu nublado e ainda caiu um aguaceiro fraco. Termina assim mais um evento excelente em termos de precipitação.  A partir de agora, tirando uns dias por outros, reinará o tempo mais seco e quente, como é normal. 
Umas fotos de hoje (ou ontem ):






















A noite segue fresca. *9,7ºC* e 95% hr.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Mai 2020 às 09:30)

Boas,
Factos a constatar na região sul:
- Aumento do nível das barragens em especial na região do Alentejo na 1a metade de Maio, 
- 1a Semana de Maio bem acima da média e 2a semana bem abaixo pelo que neste momento as temperaturas devem estar ligeiramente abaixo da media
- Precipitação na média ou ligeiramente acima da média, 
- Depois de uma 1a quinzena algo instável e mais fresco, a 2a quinzena para já afigura se muito seca e quente, com temperaturas que poderão chegar aos 30c até quarta, e depois apesar da incerteza, deverá descer para uns 26 a 28 na quinta subindo posteriormente para valores acima dos 30 por pelo menos uma semana. 
Portanto embora sendo cedo ainda podemos vir a ter a 1a onda de calor do ano. 
Mas vamos acompanhando...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mai 2020 às 11:19)

Hoje a Estofex colocou "nível 1" de severidade no Vale do Guadiana: 

No restante do Baixo Alentejo (tirando o litoral) e da Serra Algarvia, há entre 10 a 75% de que haja alguma trovoada. Na Costa Sul também poderá cair alguma coisa, mas não será muito.  
Felizmente, grande parte da instabilidade severa ficará do outro lado da fronteira. 

Veremos o que nos reserva esta tarde deste lado da fronteira!


----------



## frederico (16 Mai 2020 às 11:37)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Acumulamos mensais:
> Serpa: 27mm
> Beja: 39,9mm
> Amareleja : 20,1mm
> ...



Neste mês os acumulados no sudeste são maiores quando há formação de células na serra de Aracena, estas células costumam afectar toda a zona de Moura, Serpa, Mértola, até por vezes Alcoutim.


----------



## Rajujas (16 Mai 2020 às 15:11)

Por aqui, pelas 13h40 ouviu-se um trovão que sinalizou o início da chuva que, desde então, tem sido moderada, ora com períodos mais fortes ora com períodos mais fracos.
Não estava à espera disto. E olhando ao radar, parece que surgiu "do nada".


----------



## vamm (16 Mai 2020 às 15:28)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Boa noite a todos,aqui vai umas fotos da célula entre Aljustrel e Ourique por volta das 19:45.


Vista daí estava brutal! 
Mas sentida foi um bocado assustadora


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2020 às 15:30)

Rajujas disse:


> Por aqui, pelas 13h40 ouviu-se um trovão que sinalizou o início da chuva que, desde então, tem sido moderada, ora com períodos mais fortes ora com períodos mais fracos.
> Não estava à espera disto. E olhando ao radar, parece que surgiu "do nada".



É a principal linha de células na Região Sul de momento. Existe mais alguma instabilidade junto à fronteira e uma célula perto de Sines, além de outras perto de Albufeira:





Movimento de NNE.


----------



## vamm (16 Mai 2020 às 15:44)

Para já, tudo tranquilo. Temperatura super agrádavel!
Panorama a N, a começar a ficar nublado






Panorama a S, um pouco mais carregado ao longe, apesar da foto não o demonstrar tão bem por causa das casas


----------



## vamm (16 Mai 2020 às 16:43)

Começa a desaparecer o céu azul por aqui...


----------



## frederico (16 Mai 2020 às 19:50)

Incrível como o pasto está seco, grande diferença em relação ao Alto Alentejo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (16 Mai 2020 às 20:21)

Agora a partir de Segunda sobretudo vamos entrar no modo de secagem rápida, com temperaturas ou próximas ou acima dos 30c.
Amanha será um dia com máximas até uns 25c, mas depois até quinta feira teremos temperaturas perto ou acima dos 30c.
A partir de Quinta irá superar os 30 c em grande parte do centro e sul!


----------



## vamm (16 Mai 2020 às 20:24)

Ao menos termino o dia a ver alguma coisa de jeito...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Mai 2020 às 21:14)

Infelizmente, ao contrário do que se previa, ficou quase tudo para lá da fronteira. No entanto, houve também alguma instabilidade (no Baixo Alentejo e também na Serra Algarvia). 

A partir de agora será calor e anticiclone até perder de vista. Felizmente, a primavera de 2019 foi bastante chuvosa no Sul, mesmo com um maio seco no triângulo Beja-Moura-Viana do Alentejo.


----------



## frederico (16 Mai 2020 às 21:29)

A instabilidade ficou bem para lá da fronteira, na serra de Grazalema, cuja estação da AEMET acumulou até agora 33.5 mm.


----------



## bandevelugo (17 Mai 2020 às 00:36)

Hoje pelo Alentejo Litoral estavam uns belíssimos campos de nuvens!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mai 2020 às 13:57)

Boas, 22.0ºC com 35% HR. Dia agradável de primavera.


----------



## talingas (17 Mai 2020 às 16:57)

Excelente dia! Céu limpo, temperaturas quase a rondar os 30°C. 26°C vento fraco/nulo. Muito convidativo a banhos, pelo que já eram muitas as pessoas por estes lados! Montargil na sua capacidade máxima. Esperemos que seja bem gerida esta água. Felizmente no distrito a única albufeira abaixo dos 50%, salvo erro é o Caia. 



















Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2020 às 12:58)

Boas,
Por cá, dia de céu limpo e já algo quente. A partir de amanhã é para ter temperaturas superiores a 30ºC todos os dias até onde a vista alcança. Em Portalegre, deve começar a saga das noites tropicais.
Já hoje, a mínima horária na EMA foi de 17ºC.

Aqui, mínima de *9,1ºC*.

*25,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mai 2020 às 13:03)

Boas.
Por aqui 25.3ºC e 36% HR com vento fraco a moderado de SSW, virou agora ao fim da manhã. Mínima de 15.4ºC, mas promete ser bem mais alta nos próximos dias com vento constante de nordeste.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2020 às 21:54)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu limpo e com algum calor.
Deixo umas fotos tiradas hoje:








Ribeira de Arronches algures no meio destas árvores 













Máx: *28,4ºC*
Min: *9,1ºC*

Tatual: *19,3ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mai 2020 às 02:18)

Boas, inversão térmica por aqui. Enquanto a cidade anda nos 20-21ºC, 17.0ºC com vento de SE por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mai 2020 às 21:34)

Boa Noite,
Por cá, já se atingiram os 30ºC e não deverá ir para baixo deste valor tão depressa. Algumas nuvens altas presentes. 
Só para se ter noção do tamanho da erva em alguns locais, aqui chegava a meio dos troncos das oliveiras:




Final do dia:





Máx: *30,6ºC*
Min: *11,2ºC*

Tatual: *21,5ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mai 2020 às 00:24)

Boas, por aqui depois de estarem cerca de 23.5ºC com vento de norte e um ar morno a entrar pela janela, a situação inverte-se com 18.8ºC atuais e vento de sul, e fresco a entrar pela janela. Impressionante a rapidez com que ficou mais fresco assim que o vento virou.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mai 2020 às 00:25)

O Algarve a caminho da primeira noite tropical do ano... A estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira segue neste momento com uma temperatura de 23,3°C.  
É curioso que esteja mais quente neste momento por lá que ao meio-dia. Raios partam o vento...


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2020 às 09:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O Algarve a caminho da primeira noite tropical do ano... A estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira segue neste momento com uma temperatura de 23,3°C.
> É curioso que esteja mais quente neste momento por lá que ao meio-dia. Raios partam o vento...


Todas as estações meteorológicas amadoras presentes na rede wunderground que se situam na Ria Formosa, de Tavira a a Faro tiveram mínimas tropicais.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Mai 2020 às 16:37)

Subida bem acentuada e vincada das temperaturas nestes últimos dias.

33,1ºC de máxima no Sítio das Fontes esta tarde, e de 24,9ºC em Carvoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mai 2020 às 15:55)

Boa Tarde,
O dia segue quente e com algumas nuvens altas. A água no solo vai descendo drasticamente, como já era de esperar. No entanto, nos locais mais frescos ainda há bastante verde e as ribeiras correm bem.








Dois barbos visíveis, mais ou menos ao nível da árvore:









*30,7ºC *atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mai 2020 às 21:52)

Boas,
E para terminar o dia, um bonito poente com brisa fresca de NW. O problema maior será quando na próxima semana, o vento rodar para Leste. 






Máxima de *31,3ºC*. 

*20,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mai 2020 às 01:02)

24,0°C no Clube Náutico neste momento. Claramente aproxima-se a segunda noite tropical do ano, e em maio!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mai 2020 às 10:06)

26,7ºC em Olhão (EPPO) e 25,4ºC em Faro (Aeroporto) às 9h 

Estas estações, juntamente com a de Tavira, devem ter registado mínimas tropicais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Mai 2020 às 12:00)

Bom dia
Que brasa hoje em Faro, as 11h tínhamos 30c.
Agora ao 12h levanta se uma brisa mais marítima, e a temperatura deve começar a descer!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mai 2020 às 12:20)

Boas. 23.4ºC com 70% HR, a inversão anda lhe a dar forte mesmo com os dias mais quentes...  Mínima de 12.3ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mai 2020 às 12:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 26,7ºC em Olhão (EPPO) e 25,4ºC em Faro (Aeroporto) às 9h
> 
> Estas estações, juntamente com a de Tavira, devem ter registado mínimas tropicais.


Claro que sim... 
*Mínimas: *
- Faro: 20,6°C
- Olhão: 22,9°C
- Tavira: 21,4°C

Curioso que a estação mais quente do país às 11:00 UTC era Tavira, com 31,1°C.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mai 2020 às 13:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Claro que sim...
> *Mínimas: *
> - Faro: 20,6°C
> - Olhão: 22,9°C
> - Tavira: 21,4°C



Essas temperaturas não são as mínimas absolutas, são as temperaturas mais baixas das que foram registadas de hora a hora. As mínimas absolutas só amanhã no resumo diário.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mai 2020 às 15:21)

Para ser ainda mais preciso, foi a _*média*_ mais baixa de cada hora. O extremo só amanhã, ou então na synop das 06h UTC no Ogimet (ou outra plataforma) se disponível.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mai 2020 às 18:01)

Máxima de 34,7ºC no Sítio das Fontes.... o "Barrocal" algarvio a dar cartas.... infelizmente, as fontes do Sìtio das Fontes, continuam bem secas....


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mai 2020 às 18:24)

A mínima na estação Faro (Aeroporto) foi de 19.5ºC. Por aqui, a máxima ainda deve aparecer, até às 20h, dada a rotação de vento.

A mínima que registei foi de 19.0ºC, mas dado a localização da estação do IPMA praticamente dentro da Ria Formosa deve ter tido uma mínima tropical a rondar os 21ºC/21.5ºC.

Amanhã, promete ser um dia bem quente, por aqui, o IPMA prevê uma máxima de 36ºC para Faro, veremos o que vai acontecer, o recorde absoluto da máxima em Maio para Faro é de 37.1ºC registada a 15 de Maio de 2012.

Por exemplo, a estação do IPMA em Olhão às 23 h (UTC) tinha 20.9ºC, ou seja, à meia-noite, mas para o IPMA isso conta para o dia de ontem e não como de hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mai 2020 às 18:50)

Boa Tarde,
Mais um dia idêntico aos anteriores, com calor e céu limpo. Tive na Serra de S. Mamede, mais propriamente na zona da Ribeira de Nisa onde a temperatura não atingiu os 30ºC e circulava um vento mais fresco.




Ribeira de Nisa com um belíssimo caudal.









Claro que aqui nas zonas mais baixas, a máxima atingiu os* 31ºC*.

No entanto, a inversão térmica permanece significativa. Mínima de *10,2ºC*.


----------



## frederico (22 Mai 2020 às 21:35)

Essa serra é uma Sintra do Interior. Junto à ribeira é um amieiro, certo?


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mai 2020 às 22:12)

frederico disse:


> Essa serra é uma Sintra do Interior. Junto à ribeira é um amieiro, certo?


Do interior não digo, mas do Alentejo sim. A vila de Castelo de Vide é muitas vezes chamada "A Sintra do Alentejo". 
Sim, pelas folhas penso que seja!
____
Algum vento de Noroeste e *21,3ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Mai 2020 às 23:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A mínima na estação Faro (Aeroporto) foi de 19.5ºC. Por aqui, a máxima ainda deve aparecer, até às 20h, dada a rotação de vento.
> 
> A mínima que registei foi de 19.0ºC, mas dado a localização da estação do IPMA praticamente dentro da Ria Formosa deve ter tido uma mínima tropical a rondar os 21ºC/21.5ºC.
> 
> ...


A estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira registou uma mínima de 21,8ºC. 
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITAVIRA8

Esta estação em Santa Luzia registou uma mínima de 21,5ºC:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I08PEDRA2

No cais comercial, em Faro, a mínima foi também de 21,5ºC:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFARODIS5

No Centro de Faro a mínima foi de 23,1ºC: 
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA103

Em Montenegro foi de 21,8ºC:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFAROMUN5

Em Vila Nova de Cacela a mínima foi de 21,1ºC:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVILAREA9

Estes são apenas alguns dados de algumas estações amadoras da rede Wunderground.


----------



## frederico (22 Mai 2020 às 23:32)

Sendo eu do sotavento tenho na memória semanas a ferver no mês do Maio nos anos 90, penso que o recorde de VRSA é de 1972 e está pouco acima dos 36 graus, mas noutros locais em redor as temperaturas são bem mais altas, pois VRSA está rodeada de água, é uma estação na foz de um rio.


----------



## remember (22 Mai 2020 às 23:34)

Boa noite,

já tinha reparado há coisa de uma hora, aquilo está "on fire" por lá!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2020 às 12:51)

Hoje, já tive uma mínima tropical e que mínima de 22.3ºC devido ao vento moderado de Norte que soprou praticamente durante toda a noite e madrugada até ir rodando para NEESE.

Outra coisa boa, é a temperatura da água do mar que pode chegar aos 22ºC em algumas zonas no Algarve. Quando vier Julho está a água nos 17ºC como no ano passado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mai 2020 às 14:33)

A estação de Cacela está neste momento com 38°C. Esses dados são corretos? Que calor para um dia de finais de maio!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2020 às 14:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A estação de Cacela está neste momento com 38°C. Esses dados são corretos? Que calor para um dia de finais de maio!


Penso que não porque não vejo mais do que 34/35ºC nas estações wunderground e netatmo de lá, mesmo naquelas que estão mais para o interior. Ainda assim, são valores bastante significativos para Maio.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2020 às 14:46)

Que brutalidade na estação do sítio das Fontes, Lagoa. Há claramente bastante calor instalado, a mínima nesse local (de inversão) nem desceu dos 18 graus. 



when was forensic anthropology first used


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2020 às 14:47)

Boas,
Por cá, sigo com* 32,5ºC* e céu limpo.

Entretanto, após andar a passear pelo mapa Wunderground, descobri uma estação instalada esta semana no Monte da Pina, junto à Barragem do Caia. 

É capaz de ser uma estação com potencial para temperaturas bem elevadas.

Segue com 33,4ºC.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IARRON5/graph/2020-05-24/2020-05-24/weekly

No entanto, algumas coisas estão erradas, pois o vento não está de Leste e a pressão atmosférica não está tão baixa. Em termos de temperaturas, não tenho muitas dúvidas desse valor.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mai 2020 às 15:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que brutalidade na estação do sítio das Fontes, Lagoa. Há claramente bastante calor instalado, a mínima nesse local (de inversão) nem desceu dos 18 graus.
> 
> 
> 
> when was forensic anthropology first used



Sim.. mais uma tarde bem quente pelo interior Algarvio... nomeadamente ali no Sìtio das Fontes!

Ainda bem que lhe troquei o sensor de temperatura há pouco tempo, e lavei os pratos do radiation shield. Poderia ser um erro ou falta de limpeza... mas não.. está mesmo quente por cá!

Entretanto, a máxima registada de hoje está nos 36,6ºC... agora baixou um pouco para os 34ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Mai 2020 às 00:58)

Só agora é que reparei que as temperaturas no Algarve estão claramente a ferver para um mês como maio... 26,6°C de temperatura atual no Clube Náutico de Tavira é obra! 

Às onze da noite Faro-Aeroporto tinha uma temperatura horária de 29°C!!! Que calor!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2020 às 10:35)

Por aqui as noites têm sido mais frescas que o esperado devido a sucessivas inversões térmicas, fazendo com que os dias sejam um pouco menos quentes que o previsto também. Sigo agora com 24.1ºC (temperatura já alcançada pelas 7 da manhã com a viragem temporária do vento para leste), e mínima de 15.0ºC.

Já na EMA tem sido a tosta do costume.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Mai 2020 às 11:59)

Algarve a bombar! Ontem esteve demais principalmente no interior onde não corria aragem nenhuma. A sensação de calor era de uns 35°c ou mais.
Curiosamente o ano passado não houveram muitos dias assim ou se calhar nenhum.
Já não se consegue estar em casa de maneira nenhuma. É o inferno!


----------



## 1337 (24 Mai 2020 às 16:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Algarve a bombar! Ontem esteve demais principalmente no interior onde não corria aragem nenhuma. A sensação de calor era de uns 35°c ou mais.
> Curiosamente o ano passado não houveram muitos dias assim ou se calhar nenhum.
> Já não se consegue estar em casa de maneira nenhuma. É o inferno!


Realmente morar no Algarve ou em zonas tipo Portalegre não dava para mim. Suporto muito mal o calor, aqui em Ponte de Lima as máximas também são terríveis, só que as noites frescas dão aquele alívio, mesmo no Verão é raro ter mínimas tropicais


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2020 às 17:42)

1337 disse:


> Realmente morar no Algarve ou em zonas tipo Portalegre não dava para mim. Suporto muito mal o calor, aqui em Ponte de Lima as máximas também são terríveis, só que as noites frescas dão aquele alívio, mesmo no Verão é raro ter mínimas tropicais


Se morasses aqui, não tinhas outro remédio que não o meu: aguentar, e eu dou-me pessimamente mal com o calor, tudo o que seja mais de 20°c, já é um martírio para mim.


----------



## frederico (24 Mai 2020 às 18:01)

Essa estação de Cacela atinge máximas muito altas, mesmo no Inverno, tal como outras estações do Barrocal. Eu arrisco que deve ter mais de 18ºC de média anual. Apesar de ter cerca de 550 mm de média anual de precipitação, a vegetação potencial da zona é dominada pela azinheira (o sobreiro é muito raro) e pelo pinheiro-manso, zambujeiro e aroeira, piorno, alfarrobeira e palmeira-anã, o que indicia o carácter quente do clima. O sobreiro apenas surge na serra, em zonas que são mais húmidas (a estação do Faz Fato tem perto de 700 mm de média anual). Esse canto do Algarve tem um clima que já evoca o norte do Magrebe ou a ilha de Creta.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2020 às 19:04)

Boas,
Primeiros 30°c do ano e o dia mais quente até agora, máxima de 30,1°c.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2020 às 20:09)

Boas,
Tarde na serra de são Mamede que apesar do sol quente, corria um vento fresco. Sempre está mais agradável que nas zonas mais baixas. 
Grandes nuvens de evolução para SE ao longo da tarde de células que se formaram a sul de Badajoz.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2020 às 20:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Grandes nuvens de evolução para SE ao longo da tarde de células que se formaram a sul de Badajoz.



Colossais células com topos nos 16 Km, entre Mérida e Aracena:












Vistas da Póvoa de Santa Iria, a uma distância entre 250 e 300 Km:


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2020 às 22:22)

StormRic disse:


> Colossais células com topos nos 16 Km, entre Mérida e Aracena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também foram bem visíveis daqui.
Curiosamente, faz hoje 3 anos que por esta hora passava por aqui e por todo o Alto núcleos de trovoadas , com muita atividade elétrica. Cá fica o tópico para recordação:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-maio-2017.9349/pagina-15


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2020 às 22:38)

Boa Noite,
Então cá deixo umas fotos do passeio. Paisagens fantásticas! 
As células mais significativas que estão nas imagens de radar publicadas pelo @StormRic. Apesar de não ter visto o radar no momento, dava para perceber pelo desenvolvimento que eram potentes. Tive o caminho praticamente todo até este local com elas de frente.   Fotos tiradas por volta das 17:30h:








Pelos trilhos...




Nuvens só do lado de lá da fronteira 












Ribeira de São Julião (que entretanto é o Rio Xévora já em Espanha):




E a sua bela e algo famosa Cascata da Cabroeira:




Bonitas rochas que a rodeiam:








Para terminar, outra célula que entretanto se foi desenvolvendo por volta das 19h no meio das nuvens altas das anteriores. Na volta para Arronches tinha um grande pileu, mas não consegui fotografar.








________

Há 3 anos atrás, tínhamos um belo festival elétrico por cá.

Nova máxima do ano, foi de *33,4ºC*.

Apesar dos dias quentes, por cá temos tido boas inversões e nevoeiros matinais, que vão acabar com o vento de Leste. 
Mínima de hoje foi *12,3ºC*.

Neste momento, *22,2ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2020 às 01:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também foram bem visíveis daqui.
> Curiosamente, faz hoje 3 anos que por esta hora passava por aqui e por todo o Alto núcleos de trovoadas , com muita atividade elétrica. Cá fica o tópico para recordação:
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-maio-2017.9349/pagina-15


Daquelas raridades.  Um núcleo de células assim nesta zona é relativamente incomum.

Entretanto, máxima de 30.5ºC ontem. Sigo agora com 22.8ºC e vento fraco variável. A temperatura vai igualmente subindo ou descendo consoante a direção do vento - há pouco ainda entrava algum fresco do quadrante oeste mas agora não.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Mai 2020 às 02:45)

StormRic disse:


> Colossais células com topos nos 16 Km, entre Mérida e Aracena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal!  A distancia é bastante considerável!


A orografia aí ajuda. Por aqui é impensável ver uma célula a este sobre Espanha, penso eu. Só mesmo na Galiza.




joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Então cá deixo umas fotos do passeio. Paisagens fantásticas!
> As células mais significativas que estão nas imagens de radar publicadas pelo @StormRic. Apesar de não ter visto o radar no momento, dava para perceber pelo desenvolvimento que eram potentes. Tive o caminho praticamente todo até este local com elas de frente.   Fotos tiradas por volta das 17:30h:
> 
> ...



Fantásticas fotos!


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Mai 2020 às 09:33)

A semana passada fiz um escapadinha a Aljezur. Muita instabilidade com trovoadas no início da semana, muito sol no fim da mesma e temperaturas agradáveis. Os solos estão bem regados e os charcos e ribeiros temporários bem abastecidos na Costa Vicentina, por essa zona os aquiferos ainda devem estar de boa saúde. O mesmo se passa na Serra de Monchique, onde tudo está verde e as ribeiras correm ruidosamente. Pequenos paraísos no Algarve!






Deixo só mais umas fotos das praias da região.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Mai 2020 às 11:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A orografia aí ajuda. Por aqui é impensável ver uma célula a este sobre Espanha, penso eu. Só mesmo na Galiza.


Então, para ti, a Galiza não é Espanha. Está bem, está... 



Jorge_scp disse:


> A semana passada fiz um escapadinha a Aljezur. Muita instabilidade com trovoadas no início da semana, muito sol no fim da mesma e temperaturas agradáveis. Os solos estão bem regados e os charcos e ribeiros temporários bem abastecidos na Costa Vicentina, por essa zona os aquiferos ainda devem estar de boa saúde. O mesmo se passa na Serra de Monchique, onde tudo está verde e as ribeiras correm ruidosamente. Pequenos paraísos no Algarve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Costa Vicentina tem um clima bem diferente do resto do Algarve: mais fresco e mais húmido e por vezes ventoso, parecido com o clima na região a norte de Sintra. 
Em julho de 2015 fui da Zambujeira para Cabanas de Tavira. Quando parti, a temperatura estava nos 18ºC e estava nevoeiro. O nevoeiro permaneceu até à descida para Aljezur, sendo que em Aljezur estavam 22ºC e céu pouco nublado. Quando passei a Serra do Espinhaço de Cão, comecei a sentir um bafo quente vindo do exterior do carro. Eis que estavam 32ºC em Lagos... É só uma diferença de 10ºC.


----------



## frederico (25 Mai 2020 às 11:45)

Este mapa apesar de não reflectir bem a realidade demonstra isso mesmo. A Costa Vicentina tem um clima de tipo Csb, com Verões frescos. Além disso a precipitação média anual é ligeiramente mais elevada e há muita precipitação «oculta» através de nevoeiros mesmo no Verão. Não é por acaso que a vegetação potencial é composta por carvalhos em assoicação com o sobreiro, e há ainda castanheiros e nogueiras.






Ontem a estação do IPMA de VRSA andou perto dos 36ºC e portanto roçou o máximo histórico para o mês de Maio...


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Mai 2020 às 13:20)

frederico disse:


> Este mapa apesar de não reflectir bem a realidade demonstra isso mesmo. A Costa Vicentina tem um clima de tipo Csb, com Verões frescos. Além disso a precipitação média anual é ligeiramente mais elevada e há muita precipitação «oculta» através de nevoeiros mesmo no Verão. Não é por acaso que a vegetação potencial é composta por carvalhos em assoicação com o sobreiro, e há ainda castanheiros e nogueiras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conheço muito bem a Costa Vicentina e o seu clima, passei lá muito tempo de Verão e mesmo de Inverno. Sem dúvida, dois climas muito diferentes , a N/NW das serras, e outro a sul das mesmas. O Verão é muito mais fresco, mesmo as noites, e como dizes há um significativo número de dias com nevoeiro ou nebulosidade baixa, barrada pela Serra de Monchique. Além da precipitação anual ser um pouco mais elevada, estas características diminuem a evapotranspiração, o que a torna uma região mais húmida do que a costa sul algarvia. Mesmo comparando com a grande Lisboa (excepto região de Sintra), a Costa Vicentina é óptimo refúgio para quem quer fugir ao calor e dormir bem de noite (noites tropicais são bem raras).


----------



## frederico (25 Mai 2020 às 13:36)

A estação da Zambujeira do Mar, por exemplo, tem temperaturas no Verão idênticas às do Noroeste de Portugal e da Galiza!

Junho: 23.3ºC/ 12.3ºC
Julho: 25.3ºC/ 13.5ºC
Agosto: 25.8ºC/ 13.7ºC
Setembro: 25.3ºC/ 12.8ºC

Temperatura média anual: 15.1ºC

Precipitação média anual: 587.8 mm (altitude: 106 m)

http://www.ipma.pt/bin/file.data/climate-normal/cn_71-00_ZAMBUJEIRA.pdf


----------



## 1337 (25 Mai 2020 às 17:49)

frederico disse:


> A estação da Zambujeira do Mar, por exemplo, tem temperaturas no Verão idênticas às do Noroeste de Portugal e da Galiza!
> 
> Junho: 23.3ºC/ 12.3ºC
> Julho: 25.3ºC/ 13.5ºC
> ...


Pelo menos em Braga e em Ponte de Lima é bem abaixo, temos aqui médias de 27.8ºC em Julho e 28ºC em Agosto. Essas temperaturas são muito parecidas é com a cidade de Viana do Castelo por exemplo, que é encostada ao mar. Realmente tem um clima igual ao de Viana e é muito mais a Sul :O


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Mai 2020 às 18:41)

frederico disse:


> A estação da Zambujeira do Mar, por exemplo, tem temperaturas no Verão idênticas às do Noroeste de Portugal e da Galiza!
> 
> Junho: 23.3ºC/ 12.3ºC
> Julho: 25.3ºC/ 13.5ºC
> ...



São temperaturas máximas médias muito semelhantes a Aveiro, Porto e Viana do Castelo, com mínimas cerca de 2 graus inferiores em média. Não me admira, pois já tinha reparado faz bastante tempo. Nunca tive calor dentro de casa na região, mesmo em dias mais quentes que o normal. Já em Lisboa é na Margem Sul, a história é outra...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mai 2020 às 20:20)

Boa tarde,
Mais um dia de calor e com belas células no horizonte para SE. 
O que se viu aqui da zona:















Ruipedroo disse:


> Fantásticas fotos!


Muito Obrigado!!!


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2020 às 22:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Então cá deixo umas fotos do passeio. Paisagens fantásticas!
> As células mais significativas que estão nas imagens de radar publicadas pelo @StormRic. Apesar de não ter visto o radar no momento, dava para perceber pelo desenvolvimento que eram potentes. Tive o caminho praticamente todo até este local com elas de frente.  Fotos tiradas por volta das 17:30h:





Jorge_scp disse:


> Pequenos paraísos no Algarve!





joralentejano disse:


> Mais um dia de calor e com belas células no horizonte para SE.
> O que se viu aqui da zona:



Mais uma vez agradeço as vossas belas fotos, e passeios!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2020 às 01:37)

Depois de um sobe e desce constante e repentino da temperatura dependendo do vento, eis que aumenta  o vento de nordeste, com 24.8ºC e 62% HR.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mai 2020 às 02:10)

Depois de uma pausa nas noites tropicais ontem, lá voltaram as ditas cujas ao Sotavento. 
O Clube Náutico de Tavira segue neste momento com 21,1°C. À uma da manhã, todas as estações do IPMA na costa meridional (menos a da Mexilhoeira Grande) tinham temperaturas superiores a 20°C.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2020 às 02:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Depois de uma pausa nas noites tropicais ontem, lá voltaram as ditas cujas ao Sotavento.
> O Clube Náutico de Tavira segue neste momento com 21,1°C. À uma da manhã, todas as estações do IPMA na costa meridional (menos a da Mexilhoeira Grande) tinham temperaturas superiores a 20°C.


Então e os 25/26ºC das estações de Portalegre ás 2 da manhã?  

*19,2ºC* por aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mai 2020 às 03:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Então e os 25/26ºC das estações de Portalegre ás 2 da manhã?
> 
> *19,2ºC* por aqui.


Disso eu já nem falo... Portalegre, por causa do efeito Föhen, é claramente um nicho de temperaturas tropicais!


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2020 às 10:20)

Boas,
Mínima não foi tropical por um triz, 19,8°c, levo 2 mínimas tropicais este mês.
Agora o céu está limpo, no entanto para a tarde devem-se desenvolver algumas trovoadas no interior, veremos a quem calha.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Mai 2020 às 16:54)

Temperaturas actuais no Alentejo!
Consulte em tempo real aqui:
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2020 às 17:09)

Boas, mínima de 19.6ºC por aqui. Ainda passou uma parte da noite com 25ºC e vento de NE mas depois virou.

Sigo agora com 29.6ºC e 45% HR. Há células a tentar formar-se a norte mas não se aguentam.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2020 às 17:13)

Por cá, céu limpo e células no horizonte para Leste e SSE:













A célula das duas primeiras fotos, vai crescendo rápido:





*32,7ºC *atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2020 às 17:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, mínima de 19.6ºC por aqui. Ainda passou uma parte da noite com 25ºC e vento de NE mas depois virou.
> 
> Sigo agora com 29.6ºC e 45% HR. Há células a tentar formar-se a norte mas não se aguentam.


Boas,
Eu já vou ouvindo uns trovões ao longe para leste( Espanha).


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2020 às 17:36)




----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2020 às 17:37)

Vão se ouvindo cada vez mais trovões.


----------



## talingas (26 Mai 2020 às 17:56)

Por Castelo de Vide de repente aguaceiro. Que já dura há uns 10min. 










Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (26 Mai 2020 às 18:02)

Quando o guarda sol vira guarda chuva. Já cessou a chuva, agora volta o Sol e o calor. Pelo menos já deu para refrescar um pouco!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (26 Mai 2020 às 18:04)

Que brasa! Às 17h estavam 35,5ºC, agora estão 31ºC e corre um ventinho que ajuda a esquecer este calor.

Vista para a célula de Setubal


----------



## vamm (26 Mai 2020 às 18:11)

Portalegre... eco roxo aí ao lado, nada a reportar?


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2020 às 18:14)

vamm disse:


> Portalegre... eco roxo aí ao lado, nada a reportar?


É visível da webcam do MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2020 às 18:19)

A oeste daqui está bom, já me relataram alguma chuva e trovoada daquela zona. Por aqui só ameaça, chegam à serra e esfumam-se, pelo menos as últimas.


----------



## talingas (26 Mai 2020 às 18:39)

Por Castelo de Vide voltaram os aguaceiros. E já soam trovões. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2020 às 18:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> A oeste daqui está bom, já me relataram alguma chuva e trovoada daquela zona. Por aqui só ameaça, chegam à serra e esfumam-se, pelo menos as últimas.


Aqui vão se ouvindo vários trovões, vamos ver se algo chega mais perto...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2020 às 18:42)

Aqui na zona sul da cidade estou no "buraco", mas elas andam aí andam. 28.6ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NE, desceu um pouco derivado das células em volta.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2020 às 18:51)

Grande carga de água vista da webcam do Aeródromo de Ponte de Sor!






Vista da webcam do Aeródromo de Pias Longas.






--

EDIT 18h51


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2020 às 18:52)

Cenário muito negro para norte, trovoada cada vez mais audível.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2020 às 19:02)

Já ouço trovoada de uma célula a sul mas estou mesmo no buraco...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2020 às 19:06)

Não deve chegar nada aqui, como é habitual, mas as vistas valem a pena. 
Célula que esteve a Oeste de Portalegre:




Há uns minutos para NNE:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2020 às 19:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Grande carga de água vista da webcam do Aeródromo de Ponte de Sor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E lá chegou a chuva


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Mai 2020 às 19:15)

Cenário atual em Marvão:


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Mai 2020 às 19:30)

Vista de Portalegre


----------



## talingas (26 Mai 2020 às 19:35)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Vista de Portalegre


E segundo os meus pais, vêem-se relâmpagos para esses lados!

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2020 às 19:53)

talingas disse:


> E segundo os meus pais, vêem-se relâmpagos para esses lados!
> 
> Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


Ainda vi daqui também uns relâmpagos, mas agora já está a morrer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2020 às 19:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, sueste e uma noite mais fresca.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 19.0ºC

A época balnear ainda não começou e já se regista uma morte e um desaparecido na prainha em Alvor, a ondulação de sueste a fazer das suas e a ausência de vigilância nas praias dá nisto.

Se está bom tempo e calor, as pessoas vão para a praia, logo não faz nenhum sentido só abrirem a época a 6 de Junho, na volta, nessa altura estará "mau tempo" para a praia. 

Amanhã, o Algarve vai estar sob aviso amarelo devido à ondulação de 2 metros de sueste, em especial no Barlavento, por isso, muito cuidado na ida à praia.


----------



## talingas (26 Mai 2020 às 20:34)

Tudo calmo por aqui... 26,4°C. Vento fraco.











Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Mai 2020 às 21:49)




----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2020 às 22:06)

E assim foi o final do dia, com os restos das células e uns tímidos mammatus...





















Noite agradável. Segue com* 23,4ºC* e sem vento.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (27 Mai 2020 às 15:23)

Olá a todos. 
Faz tempo que não fazia log in. Tenho vindo aqui pontualmente ver as vossas publicações mas não tenho tido tempo para mais.
Entretanto, quis a vida que trocasse o Alentejo (Pavia) pelo Oeste (Óbidos), mas como as saudades apertam todos os dias, impõe-se o contacto dos que deixaram de ser vizinhos, como é o caso do Maestro Amílcar Vasques-Dias que ontem fotografou a partir de Évora o final de tarde pontuado pelo ocaso das células que andaram pelo Alto Alentejo/Ribatejo e que tomei a liberdade de deixar de recordação no meu twitter.
Abraços.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mai 2020 às 15:43)

Bela fotografia tirada ontem na zona de Alter do Chão, distrito de Portalegre.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Mai 2020 às 23:14)

Boas,
Mais um dia com temperaturas a rondar os 30°c.
A noite segue quente com 26°c.
Como é lógico, espero que para a semana as temperaturas desçam.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2020 às 00:22)

Boas, nada de novo mesmo por aqui. 25.9ºC atuais, norte quentíssima, já tenho as casas muito quentes também... Máxima de 30.6ºC ontem e mínima de 19.6ºC porque desceu um pouco a meio da madrugada para voltar a subir.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2020 às 00:33)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, dias todos iguais com valores a rondar sempre os 32/33ºC. Não são nada de especial, mas o pior disto é mesmo a duração de tais temperaturas. As mínimas também têm sido algo altas, mas ainda não houve nenhuma mínima tropical.

Máx: *32,8ºC*
Min: *17,7ºC*

Neste momento estão *20,2ºC*.

A estação que está junto à barragem segue com uma situação idêntica, enquanto que em Campo maior  e Portalegre a temperatura ronda os 25/26ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2020 às 01:48)

Continuo com 26.4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2020 às 12:50)

Boas,
Bela noite para refrescar um pouco as casas.
Mínima de *14,3ºC*

Já o dia, segue a regra dos anteriores, mas a partir de Domingo começa finalmente a descer.
*31,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2020 às 18:37)

Boas, 31.8ºC por aqui com 26% HR e vento moderado de norte, o que fez aumentar a temperatura ainda mais. Mínima de 22.3ºC, bem tropical...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 01:31)

Mais uma noite para derreter tudo, 26.5ºC com vento moderado de NE...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 02:51)

Descida abrupta da temperatura devido à viragem do vento para o quadrante sul! 20.9ºC e vento fraco de SE, boa altura para abrir as janelas.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mai 2020 às 13:02)

Bom dia,
Muita neblina hoje e já vão crescendo nuvens para norte. Nota-se que há grandes condições para tal, mas aqui só provavelmente de Portalegre para cima. Vai-se vendo.
Há pouco já cresciam umas pipocas:




Neste momento, praticamente na mesma direção já há isto:






Mínima de *16,7ºC*

Neste momento, estão *30,5ºC*.

EDIT:


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 13:18)

Grande célula no lado espanhol de São Mamede no radar, mas infelizmente está a ir para o lado errado  28.5ºC e 54% HR com 18.3ºC de dew point.






T. mínima de 19.9ºC.


----------



## vamm (30 Mai 2020 às 13:22)

“Olááá... Portugal? Nãã nãão!”


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2020 às 16:03)

Aqui em Santo Antônio das Areias, Marvão, muitos trovões mas para já tudo em Espanha.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 16:56)

Começam a rebentar umas pipocas a sul mas nada como o que está em Espanha e no interior Norte. 30.5ºC e 39% HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 17:08)

Já troveja por aqui, a ficar mais escuro...


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Mai 2020 às 17:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já troveja por aqui, a ficar mais escuro...



Acredito que seja o que estou a ver desde Monforte da Beira. Um bocadinho abaixo de Ródão. Ouvem-se trovões mas nada de relâmpagos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 17:25)




----------



## vamm (30 Mai 2020 às 17:30)

Por aqui o céu ficou completamente encoberto (acabou-se a tarde de bronze) com nuvens altas e a Oeste está escuro


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 17:32)

Elas vão aparecendo e dissipando sucessivamente, a que estava a ver a Sul já nem a vejo, está outra mais a SW neste momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2020 às 18:12)

Em Marvão esta tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 18:12)

Aqui na zona da cidade está fraquinho, só vê-las a passar e ver as bigornas das outras células.


----------



## meko60 (30 Mai 2020 às 18:13)

Por Portalegre está a bombar.O lightning map mostra


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 18:16)

Na serra de São Mamede sim, é ali na zona de Avis estava a bombar bem também 

Por aqui ao menos baixou um pouco a temperatura...


----------



## meko60 (30 Mai 2020 às 18:18)

Eu vejo daqui as células dessa zona,não com muita nitidez devida à neblina/poeira no ar.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2020 às 18:19)

Por aqui começa agora a chover, alguns trovões.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 18:22)

Bem, aguaceiro de granizo muito curto, uns segundos, derretia logo ao chegar ao chão, mas ouvia-se a cair nas paredes. 27.9ºC, nem para baixar a temperatura deu


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 18:26)

Agora sim chove com pingas grossas e ouvi um trovão.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Mai 2020 às 18:29)

Em Portalegre Cidade, aguaceiro moderado com algum aparato eléctrico. Vi um relâmpago a menos de 300 metros de casa, dada a rapidez do som do trovão...


----------



## talingas (30 Mai 2020 às 18:31)

Já foram 3 bombas a 1ª foi bem perto! Forte aguaceiro, que nos primeiros instantes tinha granizo à mistura, mas agora já chove mais fraco.


Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 18:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em Portalegre Cidade, aguaceiro moderado com algum aparato eléctrico. Vi um relâmpago a menos de 300 metros de casa, dada a rapidez do som do trovão...


Acho que ouvi esse daqui mas um pouco abafado. Vento forte de NE agora com a temperatura a cair, já parou de chover.


----------



## talingas (30 Mai 2020 às 18:46)

Caíram agora mesmo dois seguidos um a seguir ao outro...  E mais outros dois espaçados. só os ouvi. Creio que ela anda na serra. 

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2020 às 18:49)

Muitos trovões nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 18:49)

Imagem fantástica neste momento da webcam de Portalegre do MeteoAlentejo.







Um pouco depois:


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 18:54)




----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Mai 2020 às 19:01)

Parece-me que a festa irá continuar... Pelo radar a área da Serra de S. Mamede está a levar com uma boa carga de água


----------



## talingas (30 Mai 2020 às 19:09)

Fortissimo aguaceiro com rajadas! 

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2020 às 19:10)

Aqui chove bem mas o vento continuou na mesma. Pelo radar a ação anda mais perto da alta da cidade e pela serra de São Mamede.

Edit: Trovão.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mai 2020 às 19:10)

Da Póvoa de Santa Iria avistavam-se as células de Mora e Avis:





















Das descargas registadas, estas foram as mais potentes:








Nestes 5 minutos foram registadas cerca de 20 descargas naquela célula de Avis.

Aquela zona entre Mora e Avis continua a ser um "ponto quente", não cessam de se formar células e até parece que se mantém estacionárias mas na verdade migram para nordeste enquanto voltam a crescer novas:


----------



## talingas (30 Mai 2020 às 19:26)

Estou a subir a estrada da serra e isto está diluviano..  a estrada é um rio! Granizo a mistura. Está a cair muita água nesta serra (serra de São Mamede)! As valetas desapareceram. Muitos detritos na estrada, as árvores levaram uma "sova"! Ainda chove com alguma intensidade. Na cidade já acalmou.

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mai 2020 às 19:39)

A Serra de S. Mamede levou mesmo uma valente rega. Ainda houve ecos roxos persistentes em alguns locais.
Muitas descargas:





*24.1mm* acumulados na estação do MeteoAlentejo em Marvão, em pouco mais de 1 hora.

Por aqui, tudo seco que nem um carapau e  *29,7ºC*.  Típico destes eventos.

Máxima de* 34,1ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2020 às 20:16)

Não está grande coisa, mas foi o melhor que consegui, a trovoada já estava no fim, ainda consegui apanhar 2 ou 3 raios.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2020 às 20:36)

Ao início da tarde, a célula que passou a NE de Marvão, vista daqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2020 às 22:31)

Mais umas fotos, das células que andaram na zona de Marvão.


----------



## windchill (31 Mai 2020 às 00:36)

Passeio pelo Alto Alentejo com direito a uma visão convectiva muito interessante 

Barragem dos Minutos • Montemor-O-Novo




São Gregório • Arraiolos


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (31 Mai 2020 às 10:43)

Bom dia.
Em entrando no fórum, por automatismo venho directo a este tópico. Pode tirar-se o rapaz do Alentejo mas jamais se tirará o Alentejo do rapaz. Hoje foi um regalo ver os vossos registos e saber que as minhas árvores tiveram direito a rega e a vistas magníficas.

Abraços.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2020 às 14:35)

Boas,
Mais uma célula a formar-se no sítio do costume, a Leste de Marvão.

Aqui como é habitual, não deverá acontecer nada. Muitos nuvens altas e *28,2ºC*. 
Pelo menos está mais fresco e as temperaturas acima dos 30ºC deverão ficar ausentes por uns tempos.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 14:38)

Até agora as previsões dos modelos têm sido todas ao lado, de acordo com alguns já devia ter chovido e havido células mas nada. Nota-se que há imensa energia na atmosfera, mesmo em comparação a ontem, mas parece-me que a montanha está para parir um rato deste lado da raia.

26.8ºC e 59% HR, dew point de 18ºC mas já esteve nos 20ºC. Mínima de 18.2ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2020 às 14:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Até agora as previsões dos modelos têm sido todas ao lado, de acordo com alguns já devia ter chovido e havido células mas nada. Nota-se que há imensa energia na atmosfera, mesmo em comparação a ontem, mas parece-me que a montanha está para parir um rato deste lado da raia.
> 
> 26.8ºC e 59% HR, dew point de 18ºC mas já esteve nos 20ºC. Mínima de 18.2ºC.


Formou-se uma célula aqui ao lado e deve seguir para aí. Sempre vão tendo mais sorte que eu.. Ontem por exemplo, nem um trovão ouvi.   No entanto, não me surpreende porque as previsões indicavam que só de Portalegre para cima é que haveria instabilidade mais significativa.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2020 às 14:49)

Aqui já ouço trovões.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 14:52)

Confirmo, ouço trovões de outra célula a formar-se a Sul. Cadência relativamente alta de trovões, pouco audíveis mas estão lá. Sem raios.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2020 às 14:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Confirmo, ouço trovões de outra célula a formar-se a Sul. Cadência relativamente alta de trovões, pouco audíveis mas estão lá. Sem raios.


Yap, bastantes trovões para sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 14:55)

São quase constantes os trovões e vejo um aguaceiro forte a Sul. Pelo radar passará ao lado.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 15:16)

Cai granizo de dimensões ainda significativas por aqui!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 15:21)

Aguaceiro de granizo com pedras localizadas do tamanho (diâmetro) de moedas de 20 a 50 cêntimos, acho que, genuinamente, nunca tinha visto nada do género. Gravei alguns vídeos.


----------



## talingas (31 Mai 2020 às 15:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aguaceiro de granizo com pedras localizadas do tamanho (diâmetro) de moedas de 20 a 50 cêntimos, acho que, genuinamente, nunca tinha visto nada do género. Gravei alguns vídeos.


Há algum tempo que não via granizo assim por aqui. Ou acho que nunca vi sequer. Haviam umas  pedras mesmo grandinhas sim senhor. Derretiam rápido mas dá pra ver o tamanho aproximado.








Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 15:29)

Sim, eram mais localizadas mas mesmo o resto do aguaceiro tinha granizo de dimensões que não são para descurar, fazia um barulho medonhos nas janelas e veículos. Ainda fiquei preocupado com o anemómetro da estação mais pela força do aguaceiro e com as pedras que iam lá no meio.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 15:36)




----------



## talingas (31 Mai 2020 às 15:45)

Há semelhança de ontem vejo a trovoada a fugir para N, NE... Penso que na serra terá sido mais forte que aqui. Ainda se vão ouvindo trovões daqueles lados, mas parecem cada vez mais longínquos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2020 às 15:45)

Cenário Atual com* 30,4ºC*. Com a dissipação das nuvens altas, rapidamente subiu.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 16:37)

Bem, acho que isto já deu o que tinha a dar por aqui, primeiro e último suspiro.  Calor de novo, com 27.2ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2020 às 17:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, acho que isto já deu o que tinha a dar por aqui, primeiro e último suspiro.  Calor de novo, com 27.2ºC.


Sim, já não espero mais nada, as células vão avançado para a beira interior, onde aí sim é que há animação.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 17:38)

Depois das células passarem ficou céu limpo e vento moderado de SW, e também humidade a descer a pique... 28.0ºC e 33% HR. 3mm acumulados.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2020 às 17:40)

Por Marvão alguma chuva e trovoada por volta das 16h, nada de extraordinário se comparado com a beira interior, vistas para  Norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 18:23)

Depois de estar com céu limpo, está encoberto de novo com nuvens altas e possivelmente o outflow da célula gigante que está na Beira Baixa, só mostra a quantidade de energia que está na atmosfera... Mas por aqui acabou mesmo o combustível.


----------



## Agreste (31 Mai 2020 às 18:42)

tempo peganhento...

hr 76%


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mai 2020 às 21:03)

Parece que ainda rebentou uma célula a Oeste mas não vem para cá.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mai 2020 às 21:53)

Perto de Marvão esta tarde.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2020 às 22:42)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, fui vendo tudo ao longe.  Enquanto uns tinham dilúvios descomunais, para mim foi dia de rega. 
Assim era o cenário visível daqui para Norte:





O céu nesse momento estava limpo, mas passado uns minutos foi ficando mais nublado. Algum fator era desfavorável para grandes desenvolvimentos nesta zona, bem como por toda a região sul, pois tão depressa se formavam nuvens, como se dissipavam.













Uma pequena célula que ainda se desenvolveu a WNW ao final do dia:




Restos dela e células da zona de Abrantes no horizonte:





*21,8ºC* e algum vento neste momento. Mais fresquinho, finalmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2020 às 22:47)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi algo nublada sem sol  a partir das 17h30m e vento e meia dúzia na praia e esplanadas, bom para dar um passeio à beira-mar, sem enchentes e paz.  

Máxima: 24.2ºC
mínima. 19.6ºC

Continua nublado por nuvens baixas e muita humidade, amanhã poderá ocorrer alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2020 às 02:45)

windchill disse:


> Passeio pelo Alto Alentejo com direito a uma visão convectiva muito interessante
> 
> Barragem dos Minutos • Montemor-O-Novo
> 
> ...



 

Imagens inspiradoras, daquelas de emoldurar e pôr onde possamos olhar para elas, sempre!


----------

